# Djeca i roditelji > Jednoroditeljske obitelji >  kako se djeca nose sa novim maminim (tatinim) partnerom

## single

evo zanimaju me vasa iskustva ako ste nasli novoga partnera u zivotu, i kako se je vase djete nosilo s tim, koliko godina je imalo i kako se slazu......
ja jos nemam nikoga...ali onako..znatizeljno prikupljanje za buducnost  :Smile:

----------


## Tata!

hm, a da nije onaj "prijatelj" na vidiku, što bi ga mali volio?   :Wink:   ajd pa nama možeš reć...

Naravno nema tu pravila i vrlo je individualno, al najviše ovisi o tebi kako ćeš urediti taj odnos i kakvog partnera pustiti u svoj i djetetov život. Netko će tome prići s izrazitim oprezom i velikom odgovornošću, drugi pak površno gledajući samo zadovoljštinu svoje guzice, usvojenog stava kako je dijete fikus pa ga može bilo koje muško "zalijevat" usput kad već zalijeva i mamu, sve ti je to u karakteru, stečenim vrijednostima i odgoju. 

Provlačio se ovdje jedan bolan slučaj Liscine sestre koja je totalno poludila za partnerom nakon razvoda i iz te potrebe za zadovoljenjem samoj sebi, nije obraćala opće kakvo to zlo svakodnevno nosi njenom djetetu. Mislim da se svi s vapajnim grčem za pomoć tom djetetu sjećamo katastrofalnog slučaja, dakle ima ih i takvih, al neće ti se sigurno pohvalit ovdje, osim evo ako tako ne čuješ o njima iz trećeg lica!

Ukratko u mom slučaju - slažu se besprijekorno! odnos iz romana sa happy endom - za poželjeti samo... i bolje nego li sam s onom uvijek prisutnom roditeljskom strepnjom mogao i zamišljati. Al vjerojatno je tako ispalo, zato jer mi je prvi preduvjet opće veze s nekim bio naći osobu izrazitih majčinskih osobina, koja će prihvatit moje dijete kao sastavni i nerazdvojni dio mene samoga, pa tek onda sve ostalo! Po prirodi i inače nisam baš osoba koja je sebi na prvom mjestu, a osobito otkad imam dijete, on je definitivno centar svijeta i veliki skretničar mog života i sve odluke vezane za njega podređujem njemu, u pozitivnom smislu i razumnim okvirima naravno. Dakle nova "teta" je trebala biti zadovoljstvo i podrška koliko meni, toliko i njemu! i uspjeli smo naći takvu srećicu i mogu slobodno u njegovo ime reći - jako smo zadovoljni!

E sad kako je dijete prihvatilo novog partnera! Naravno uz postupna mic po mic uhodavanja, on je na tatinu beskrajnu sreću, u teti bezrezervno stekao veliku privrženost, s puno obostrano nađenog interesa u igri i poklonjenoj mu pažnji, a što djetetu najviše i treba u dobi od 3,5 god. Međutim problem je što njegova majka to nije NIKAKO prihvatila! Radi mu teške emocionalne traume pranjem mozga kako je teta "kakana", kako on ne voli "tetu", kako to nije njegova "teta", kako ne smije uzimati stvari od nje, čak ni kolače, hranu, igračke i sl. Odnos ne nekorektan, nego djetetu katastrofalno traumatičan i konfuzan! Toliko da mi u intervalima dolazi sav uplakan i naprosto bijesan od jada kako on ne želi vidjet tetu, jer su tako mama i baka rekle. Naravno da ja ništa ne silim i da odemo onda na muško druženje da ne bi trauma bila još veća, al puca mi srce, jer on naprosto uživa s njom, koja mu je toliko privržena i ima toliko takta s njime, da često zna zasjenit i tatu!

Dakle imaj u vidu da nisi samo ti kreator sreće tvog djeteta s novim partnerom nego i utjecaj (ne)razuma i drugog roditelja. Ti možda i nećeš imati taj problem obzirom da je dijete izolirano od utjecaja tate, al inače ljudi znaju imati itekako s tim problema!

Suosjećam s činjenicom da je vama ženama definitivno teže među slobodnim muškarcima naći emotivno stabilnog i djeci privrženog novog partnera i to djeci koja nisu njihova, jer mnogi (tipičnije baš za muške) još uvijek to doživljavaju kao tabuizirani bauk, u bojazni šta će mu okolina reć... 

ali ohrabruje činjenica da ih ima sve više i da se društvena klima mijenja... a tome u prilog, osobno sam svjedok primjera jednog atraktivnog prijatelja, vječitog ženama neuhvatljivog vjetropira koji je mjenjao žene ko cigo konje... nedavno evo čovjek oženio majku dvoje djece, dobili zajedno i treće i gotovo preko noći dojučerašnji dečko, postao brižni otac malog vrtića djece! sad pliva u toj zajednici ko da za ništa drugo nije ni stvoren!

----------


## single

cstitam tata...nisam znala da je teta na vidiku! bas mi je drago!
no, kod mene josd nema nikoga...ja samo unaprijed prikupljam informacije  :Smile: ...imam premalo vremena za sada jos i za vezu.......

----------


## Tata!

ma ok, pa nije to nešto što bi trebalo na sva zvona razglasit, više je stvar intime, al evo kad se već pojavila tema... s obzirom da sam i ja svojevremeno postavio sličnu temu, tim više me zabrinjava što baš niko nema za podijelit koju svoju osobnu priču i korisno iskustvo po tom pitanju... mene također živo zanima kako funkcioniraju djeca s novim partnerima, koji su eventualni problemi, kako se rješavaju, olakšavaju ili još bolje preveniraju...

----------


## single

i ja bih bas volila malo vidjeti postove...bas me zanima kako ide....eto ja imam za primjer moga prijatelja (susjeda) koji ima sad drugu zenu koja se sjajno slaze sa njegovim sinom...koji ima 13 godina

----------


## tenshi

evo, moja prica ima happy end. ili, bolje reci,happy new beginning  :Smile:  
okrunjen malom princezom iz potpisa!
medutim, u ovom trenutku ne mogu duljiti jer nekamo moram ici pa se vratim s opsirnijom pricom kasnije!

----------


## babyboys

i moja priča ima happyend. pisala sam ju nekoliko puta po forumu, mislim da ima čak i dio kada smo mi objasnili T da mu mm nije biološki otac i njegova reakcija... uglavnom da skratim, ja sa sa biološkim ocem od T raskrstila kad je malom bilo tri mjeseca, a mm sam upoznala kad je T imao godinu i pol. obzirom da sam prema muškom rodu bila vrlo kritična i puhala i na hladno zbog dva jako ružna iskustva, ali i zbog djeteta, izbnenadila sam samu sebe kada sam se zaljubila preko ušiju u roku keks. imala sam sreće , pa je bilo obostrano. on je oduvijek bio strpljiv i pažljiv, te je pustio meni da određujem ritam našeg druženja i da sama izaberem tren kada će upoznati moje dijete.a ja sam išla puževim korakom, bolno svjesna da baš i nisam u situaciji za bilo kakva isprobavanja i defilee srodnih duša. samam sa sobom sam riješila da je ovo taj jedini i zadnji pokušaj i da ako ne upali , ja i T ostajemo tandem zauvijek. i zato nisam htjela da do ključnog upoznavanja dođe prerano. ali... čovjek snuje, bog odlučuje. pa je tako na jedan naš dogovor mm došao prerano... dogovorili smo da ćemo popiti kavu prije nego ja odem na faks, ali da se nađemo kad ostavim malca u vrtiću... on je došao ranije i čekao me na dogovorenom mjestu kraj kojeg ja moram proći na putu do vrtića i nazad. i kaj sad? ne mogu ga ignorirati... stisnulo me u želucu jer su mi se poremetili planovi, ali sam duboko udahnula, doškla don njega s malcem i rekla T, ovo je B, mamin prijatelj. moje dijete, tada beskrajno nepovjerljivo prema strancima poklonilo mu je ogroman osmjeh...
drugi dan je mm išao s nama u šetnju,nakon koje smo ga otpratili na bus i nih dvojica su na stanici tražili mrave (mali je bio fasciniran kukcima svih vrsta) i umirali od smijeha... pa za par dana u zoološki... uskoro su naše šetnje postale svakodnevne i mm je postao dio svega... mijenjao je pelene, išao u vrtić, hranio, uspavljivao, nekd bolje nego ja.a onda jedno veče koje ni ja ni mm nećemo zaboraviti... sjedili smo ispred zgrade nakon šetnje i T nam je nešto pričao, ali onak, nepovezano, mi smo usput u njegovim pauzanma ćaskali nešto svoje, kad je odjednom, ničime izazvan, T stao pred mm , primio rukicama za lice i rekao "TATA, SLUŠAJ ME, JA TE VOLIM!" 

odnos koji njih dvojica imaju ovih 6 godina je nešto što mogu poželjetzi svakome. 

T zna da ima i nekog drugog tatu, ali to je jedna apstraktna figura koja za dijete nije pitala 6 godina i ne može se nazvati tatom.

a ono što sam ja uvidjela je da svatko na svijetu može biti otac, ali je potrebno nešto posebno da bi se bilo TATA...

----------


## mama_jos_malo

> T stao pred mm , primio rukicama za lice i rekao "TATA, SLUŠAJ ME, JA TE VOLIM!"


rasplakala sam se, mogu misliti kako ti je srce bilo puno

----------


## babyboys

> babyboys prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  T stao pred mm , primio rukicama za lice i rekao "TATA, SLUŠAJ ME, JA TE VOLIM!"
> 
> 
> rasplakala sam se, mogu misliti kako ti je srce bilo puno


i još je. jer kad gledam kakav je to odnos, zahvaljujem bogu što mi je na put stavio tako divnog čovjeka... i još divniju djecu  :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

napisala sam priču, a nisam rekla ništa smisleno :/ 

single, ja i malac smo bili sami godinu i pol (i duže, ali u to je za druge teme) i meni je bilo strašno teško nekome vjerovati, nekome otvoriti srce i pustiti ga u svoj svijet, jer u tom svijetu nisam bila više sama, tu je bilo jedno malo , krhko srdašce koje se ni u kojem slučaju ne smije slomiti. odnosi koje tako mala djeca grade su bezrezervni, beskompromisni i oni daju 100% sebe, jer drugačije ne znaju. zato mislim da nekog tko ima potencijala postati važan dio tvog svijeta treba predstavljati polako, strpljivo i s puno razumjevanja - tvog za njih obojicu, ali i tog nekog novog za vas dvoje.
i, nakon nekog vremena moderiranja odnosa, treba im dati priliku da sami stvore svoj, da se upoznaju i stvore komunikaciju, koja će načvrstim temeljima uzajamnig poštovanja prije svega i ljubavi trajati... možda zauvijek.

----------


## Tata!

> jer u tom svijetu nisam bila više sama, tu je bilo jedno malo , krhko srdašce koje se ni u kojem slučaju ne smije slomiti. odnosi koje tako mala djeca grade su bezrezervni, beskompromisni i oni daju 100% sebe, jer drugačije ne znaju.


apsolutno se slažem i vjerojatno zato s toliko bojazni i skepse i pristupamo novim odnosima s partnerima, svjesni činjenice da je doista iznimna sreća naći osobu koja će s toliko entuzijazma i ljubavi, razumijevanja i beskompromisa priči toj djeci i bezrezervno ih prihvatiti onako kako to činimo mi sami kao roditelji...

lijepa priča...

----------


## single

prekrasne price...oci su mi se napunile suzama radosnicama!
ja sam vec 3 i pol godine single...ispocetka sam uvijek govorila da nema vise sanse nikome vjerovati, no sad vec polako razmisljam drukcije...a maleni mi zna reci,..ti ces nekoga naci pa cemo ga mi skupa poslati ca ako ne valja(ima 3 i pol god), a ako bude dobar cemo ga skupa voljeti  :Smile:

----------


## babyboys

single, vidiš, ti imaš i malog bodyguarda, sigurno se taj neki neće usuditi biti loš.

tata, single, nadam se da ćete i vi s nama podijeliti slične priče...  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## single

hvala ti..i ja se nadm da cemo jednom i mi takve price podjeliti...i nadam se da ce u meduvremenu stici jos prica

----------


## DaDo

bas lijepe, nadahnjujuće priče..ja svakako ne bih htjela ostati sama..ali mojem starijem klincu je takva pomisao još dosta bolna, kad pričamo da će jednog dana mama ili tata naći nekog novog..brine ga hoću li ga ostaviti ako se zaljubim, što ako se njemu taj netko ne bude svidio, što ako se on nekome ne bude svidio..tristo čuda...
puno je razvedenih brakova oko nas i on vidi svakave situacije i svašta ga zanima, tako da puno,puno pričamo..i nadam se da ćemo i mi jednog dana imati lijepu priču za podijeliti...
do tada  :Kiss:  za sve koji ste uspjeli u upoznavanju naših malih bića s novim ljudima u svojim životima...

----------


## babyboys

DaDo, tvoj je klinac velik. ja se sjećanm da kad su se moji starci rastali, a imala sam 12 godina, bilo mi je nepojmljivo da mama sad nekog nađe i da taj netko meni glumi nekakvog tatu...
moja je mama ostala sama, i sada joj je žao. 

ne znam tvoju priču i ne tiče me se, ali ako je razvod friški, dajte si svi skupa vremena da vam nova situacija "sjedne"

s vremenom će i njemu biti lakše prihvatiti tog nekog novog.

----------


## bleeda

ja sam taj "novi partner" u ovoj priči. sa MM-om su u paketu stigle i A. i P. koje su tad (za divno čudo) živjele s njim, a sad činimo jednu malu obitelj sa još jendom bebom.

no...svima Vama koji se bojite djetetove reakcije, i strahujete od toga kako će to izgledati preporučujem da se opustite i pustite njih dvoje (troje..) dakle djecu i novog partnera da polako uspostavljaju kontakt i grade odnos. ne forsajte ni djecu ni partnera, pogotovo ne djecu.
meni je sa P. trebalo jako malo vremena (mislim cca tjedan dana ) da me prozove svojom novom mamom (ona je imala tek 1 godinu kad su se razišli i očito joj je jako nedostajala osoba koja će imati ulogu mame).

doduše prava mama je to uništila kad je saznala upravo onakvim ponašanjem o kakvom je tata! pisao, ali ja sam to opet malo po malo izgradila. 
sa A. je išlo malo teže, i malo duže ali prvenstveno jer je i inače jako zatvorena i povučena. 

danas živimo skupa već 4 godine, dobili smo prije 11 mjeseci i bebu i jedna od ljepših scena mi je kad šećemo nas 4 ženske i kad mi netko uleti sa: "ajme što su vam krasna djeca, predivne su, i baš vam liče"   :Laughing:  

no, eto....htjedoh reći još da su vam djeca možda čak i najbolji procjenitelji da li vam je partner ok osoba ili nije...znate ono da se djecu nemože smuljati pa ako ga neće prihvatiti provjerite zašto je tako, nemora uvijek nužno biti ljubomora u pitanju.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

*bleeda* lijepo je što ih sve imaš u potpisu...ja se na to ne mogu odvažit jer i mm ima jednu veliku curku (15 god) iz bivšeg braka...mi smo krenule kad je njoj bilo 12 i bilo je iznenađujuće dobro ali nije potrajalo..."netko" nam je pošemerio odnos i od tada više nije kao na početku...živimo svi skupa (ona je jedan dan s nama drugi sa mamom- znam grozno ali nitko me ne sluša kad pričam o posljedicama takvog života)..još k tome ju šora i pubertet paaaa.....

ja sam i sama dijete razvedenih roditelja..i mama i tata su se ponovno ženili i koliko god divni bili njiovi partneri prema meni ja zapravo nikada nisam bila popuno sretna...bila sam drugačija...ograničena u nekim stvarima...

najnezgodnije je to što ako kažeš nešto direktno što dijete ne bi voljelo čut, vrijeđa se tisuću puta više nego da joj to isto kaže mama ili tata jer ja nisam njena mama a ako šutiš i trpiš....e neće ni tako ići...tako da balansiram uglavnom ide sve preko mm-a...npr. reci joj da ne češlja kosu u sobi jer se mali najede dlaka kad puzi ili reci joj da iza tuširanja ostavi kadu urednu itd...to su stvari koje ću vlastitom djetetu govoriti kao dobar dan...a njoj jednostavno ne mogu....možda sam krivo krenula s njom...jer se od početka nisam postavljala kao autoritet već sam se nerijetko spuštala na njenu razinu i bila ravnopravna prijateljica...sve zato da me prihvati a to je tako VELIKA GREŠKA....

u takvim slučajevima početak je najbitniji...kao prvi dan u školi...što u startu pokažeš...to ostaje zauvijek...

----------


## babyboys

bleeda,   :Love:   i avatar ti je   :Heart:  

Grgurova mama, neću reć da znam kako ti je, ali znam drugu stranu.
imala sam 12 godina kad su se moji rastali i tata se ponovo oženio.
ja sam živjela sa mamom i s tatom imala jako slab, bolje reći nikakav kontakt godinama, tako da t žen +a nije ni dobila priliku uspostaviti neki normalan odnos sa mnom. naravno da sam slušala svašta, naravno da mi je ona bila kriva za sve. prošlo je od toga 10 ogorčenih godina, punih ljutnje i frustracije s moje strane.

zadnjih par godin su se stvari promjenile na bolje. ja tu ženu ni na koji način ne smatram roditeljem, više nekom vrstom prijateljice , ne najbolje, ali dovoljno dobre da snjom mogu rauzgovarati i o nečem više od vremenske prognoze. znam da joj se uvijek mogu obratiti, ona obožava moju djecu i znam da mi želi samo najbolje u životu.

ali trebalo mi je jako puno truda i vremena da ja sama dođem do ovog stadija. s godinama sam naučila neke stvari rezonirati drugačije, bistrije glave i sa dobrim odmakom, a to puno znači.

ne odustaj od nje i vašeg odnosa. ako živi s vama, imaš joj pravo prigovoriti za neke banalne stvari kao što je češljnje, ali i za neke druge , eventualne jedinice u školi, bezobrazluk i slično.

nisi joj mama, ali jesi njenom polubratu i možda samo zbog te činjenice pokušajte izgraditi korektan odnos.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

*babyboys*  naš odnos je upravo korektan...onako na neki umjetni način...sve se svodi na zezanciju a ja bi voljela da imamo i neke ozbiljne trenutke u kojima bi moje iskustvo i autoritet došli na vidjelo ali to je tako teškoooo...
također, izgubila sam povjerenje u nju i nikako ga ne mogu vratiti...sve što ona kaže i učini ja mislim da nije istina...
ona je dosta uvredljiva i prema drugima i cijeli život joj se podilazi...da skratim...odgojena je onako kako ja NIKADA neću odgojiti svoje dijete i to me živcira!!! svijesna sam ja da ju ne mogu niti želim preodgajati ali jako je teško živjeti na takav način...
a kažem...tu je sad i taj pubertet pa kad mi se nađe pametovati....ima stav ko da je iznad mene...ko da sam ja neka tetka koja nema pojma o ničem pa će me sad ona naučiti...a to je daleko od istine

u svakom slučaju da ne bi sad ispalo da se raspravlja o meni..mislim da jako veliku ulogu u svemu igraju godine...
po meni najbolje je ili dok su još mali pa im je bitna samo igra kroz koju se onda stvara odnos ili kad su već jakooo veliki tipa 20 godina...
sve ovo između su jako osjetljive godine i u životu koji najnormalnije funkcionira a kamoli kada ti je nametnuta nekakva osoba koju ti sad moraš prihvatiti...

----------


## Mukica

> *babyboys*  naš odnos je upravo korektan...onako na neki umjetni način...sve se svodi na zezanciju a ja bi voljela da imamo i neke ozbiljne trenutke *u kojima bi moje iskustvo i autoritet došli na vidjelo* ali to je tako teškoooo...


ma daj
 :Laughing:  
pa normalno da te ozbiljno ne shvaca kad si tak zabrijala

kaj tocno mislis pod time da bi htjela tvoje iskustvo i AUTORITET dosli na vidjelo, daj neki primjer

ne moze se nikog na to prisljavati
s nekim ili imas odnos
ili nemas
obzirom da ti zelis nametati svoje iskustvo
i pokazivati autoritet ja se ne cudim da vi nemate nikakav odnos

----------


## ms. ivy

evo kako se iskorištava odsutnost moderatorice!   :Razz:  

obrisala sam off topic postove. ajmo, ljudi, stanite na loptu i natrag na temu.

----------


## bleeda

> *bleeda* lijepo je što ih sve imaš u potpisu...ja se na to ne mogu odvažit jer i mm ima jednu veliku curku (15 god) iz bivšeg braka...mi smo krenule kad je njoj bilo 12 i bilo je iznenađujuće dobro ali nije potrajalo..."netko" nam je pošemerio odnos i od tada više nije kao na početku...živimo svi skupa (ona je jedan dan s nama drugi sa mamom- znam grozno ali nitko me ne sluša kad pričam o posljedicama takvog života)..još k tome ju šora i pubertet paaaa.....
> 
> 
> najnezgodnije je to što ako kažeš nešto direktno što dijete ne bi voljelo čut, vrijeđa se tisuću puta više nego da joj to isto kaže mama ili tata jer ja nisam njena mama a ako šutiš i trpiš....e neće ni tako ići...tako da balansiram uglavnom ide sve preko mm-a...npr. reci joj da ne češlja kosu u sobi jer se mali najede dlaka kad puzi ili reci joj da iza tuširanja ostavi kadu urednu itd...to su stvari koje ću vlastitom djetetu govoriti kao dobar dan...a njoj jednostavno ne mogu....možda sam krivo krenula s njom...jer se od početka nisam postavljala kao autoritet već sam se nerijetko spuštala na njenu razinu i bila ravnopravna prijateljica...sve zato da me prihvati a to je tako VELIKA GREŠKA....
> 
> u takvim slučajevima početak je najbitniji...kao prvi dan u školi...što u startu pokažeš...to ostaje zauvijek...


mislim da one mene doživljavaju kao roditelja zato što sam se ja tako postavila i zato što je MM to tako postavio. 
kao i svaka mama i ja s njima imam vrijeme za igru, vrijeme za obveze, vriijeme za maženje....
inače nastojim ništa ne rješavati preko MM-a jer nije fer da on bude dežurni policajac. sve što im imam za reći govorim kad smo i MM i ja prisutni tako da i one vide da u tome imam njegovu podršku i da je to što ja govorim u redu, da to ne govorim jer ih mrzim i jer im ja nisam mama. 
to je najbitnije u zajedničkom životu - podrška druge strane. jer ako druga strana ne podržava vaš stav djeca će to primjetiti i neće vas prihvatiti kao roditelja nego kao maminog/tatinog partnera kojeg se ne treba uzimati za ozbiljno.

naravno da nije uvijek sve bajno, i nije sve došlo preko noći, znala sam x puta zaspati u suzama jer se toliko trudim i pokušavam probiti do A. a ona ostaje hladna i zavorena...
na kraju sam shvatila da što ja više pokušavam prodrijeti do nje, ona se sve više zatvara. 
nakon toga sam joj samo jednom rekla: ja te neću prisiljavati na ništa, ako ikad želiš samnom o bilo čemu razgovarati ja sam tu, i slušat ću te i pomoći kako god mogu, bez vikanja, bez optužbi, bez smijanja....

prije godinu dana smo razgovarale o menstruaciji, i čemu to služi i kako se zapravo djeca začnu....
i bilo mi je preslatko kad me nedavno pitala: A kaj da ja napravim ako dobijem prvi put menstruaciju u školi?
na to sam joj odgovrila, da lijepo stavi uložak, uzme svoje stvari i dođe kući, pa ćemo vidjeti kako se osjeća, da li ju nešto boli... a da ću ja napisati ispričnicu razrednici.
tad sam joj u očima vidjela sigurnost, jer joj je bilo lakše što zna da sam tu za nju i da ću joj pomoći.

----------


## babyboys

bleeda,  :Love:  

mislim da je to najvažniji dio, uvjeriti ih da mogu biti sigurni u tebe, i to je vjerojatno prva riječ kojom bi opisala odno između T i mm - povjerenje, a onda sigurnost i tek onda beskrajna ljubav. bez ovog prvog , ostlog sigurno ne bi bilo. a to nije nešto što dođe preko noći, na tome se radi.
i zato draga, svaka ti čast. tvoje djevojčice mogu biti drtne da te imaju.

----------


## GrgurovaMama

*Mukica* mislim da si me krivo shvatila...ili ja tebe   8) 

ako si pročitala sve moje postove onda si mogla vidjeti da sam svjesna svoje greške prilikom startanja sa dotičnom osobom...odmah sam se spustila na njenu razinu i tako je ostalo...a to nije normalno...
ja brinem o njoj, ja perem za njom, ja kuham za nju i ja sam ravnopravna sa njenim ocem a ne sa njom...ili to možda nije točno??

i naravno da u meni mora vidjeti AUTORITET a ne nekoga sa kim se može samo glupirati i zezati...
osim autoriteta naravno da želim i da bude vremena za neozbiljne teme, zezanciju, veselje, povjerenje i sve ono čega ima u odnosu dvoje osoba...

uostalom kako sam već ranije rekla i ja sam dijete rastavljenih roditelja i ženu i muža od svojih roditelja sam uvijek poštovala i slušala uz sve ono ostalo što sam već i nabrojala...

eto, nadam se da se moja želja za autoritetom sad razumjela   :Love:

----------


## DaDo

> DaDo, tvoj je klinac velik. ja se sjećanm da kad su se moji starci rastali, a imala sam 12 godina, bilo mi je nepojmljivo da mama sad nekog nađe i da taj netko meni glumi nekakvog tatu...
> moja je mama ostala sama, i sada joj je žao. 
> 
> ne znam tvoju priču i ne tiče me se, ali ako je razvod friški, dajte si svi skupa vremena da vam nova situacija "sjedne"
> 
> s vremenom će i njemu biti lakše prihvatiti tog nekog novog.


naravno da imaš pravo..sorry što nisam prije pisala...
mislim da i mi roditelji imamo pravo na svoj život..apsolutno se slažem s tobom da treba proći neko vrijeme da svi shvate i prihvate novu situaciju...sreća u nesreći je da je tata i prije bio vikend tata, pa se nadam kad jednom dođe do toga da će biti uz mene..pričali smo puno o tome..i on se naravno boji što ako mu se netko ne bude svidio, što ako se on nekom ne bude svidio...vidjet ćemo što život nosi..
ponosna sam na sve vas koji ste uveli nove partnere u svoj rastavljeni život  :Kiss:

----------


## samamama

> evo zanimaju me vasa iskustva ako ste nasli novoga partnera u zivotu, i kako se je vase djete nosilo s tim, koliko godina je imalo i kako se slazu......
> ja jos nemam nikoga...ali onako..znatizeljno prikupljanje za buducnost


odgovor na prvo pitanje  :Smile: 

mogla bi reci da imam nekog polu partnera u zivotu., kao i ostatak ovog pdf-a idem puzevim korakom iako se mi viđamo skoro godinu i pol dana.. Moj mali ima 2 i pol, ja sam se rastala kada je on imao manje od 6 mjeseci tako da se i ne sjeca da smo ja BM ikada zivjeli zajedno.
On je mog sadasnjeg "decka" super prihvatio, pogotovo zato jer smo ga upoznali nekako u isto vrijeme, i to prije nego smo ja i on poceli izmjenjivati neke poglede.. tako da nije dosao kao neki padobranac.. 
Slazu se dobro, mozda i zato jer on ima dvoje svoje djece iz prvog braka pa zna da sam ja jako osjetljiva na svoje dijete.

Iskreno, ne brinem se za svoju stranu jednađbe jer je moje dijete njega super prihvatilo, nego se brinem za ovu drugu, njegove djece.. jer iako smo se mi svi vec upoznali i druzili zajedno oni nemaju pojma da smo ja i njihov tata nesto vise... a djeca su veca, jedno je lagano i u pubertetu  :/

----------


## vlatkapeno

pozdrav !

   ja neću puno o  ovoj temio samo ću reči jedno u moj život je ušao netko veoma poseban , netko tko mi je vratio davno izgubljeno samopouzdanje uz mog voljenog sina jedina je osoba zbog koje se svako jutro budim sa osmijehom na licu . Mog malenog obožava . U posljednje vtijeme Jan-Renato sve ćešće njega oslovljava sa tata , kad vidi auto slićan kakav vozi moj prijatelj viće tata bibi . Mog bivšeg mali niti ne doživljava , nikada ga nije oslovio sa tata . 
Biti ću iskrena uz ovo drugu osobu osjećam se svoja , mnogi koji me poznaju od ranije primjetili su da sam drugaćija sretnija , rasterećenije. 
 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## samamama

vlatka.. pratim tvoju pricu od pocetka, iskrene cestitke  :Smile: 

ipak.. nakon teskog razdoblja u zivotu, pokusaj stvari drzati jednostavnima sto je duze moguce, jedno vrijeme nakon rastave imamo tendenciju na glavi nositi ruzicaste naocale i kroz njih gledati svijet, pa prije nego si siguran u tu drugu osobu, valjalo bi pricekati da naocale spadnu s glave  :Wink:

----------


## DaDo

> vlatka.. pratim tvoju pricu od pocetka, iskrene cestitke 
> 
> ipak.. nakon teskog razdoblja u zivotu, pokusaj stvari drzati jednostavnima sto je duze moguce, jedno vrijeme nakon rastave imamo tendenciju na glavi nositi ruzicaste naocale i kroz njih gledati svijet, pa prije nego si siguran u tu drugu osobu, valjalo bi pricekati da naocale spadnu s glave


slažem se s tobom, ne samo za Vlatku (  :Kiss:  ) već za svih nas koji sada nakon svega malo vrludamo...

----------


## vlatkapeno

drage moje samamama i dado puno vam hvala savjetima , ne ja naravno nikuda ne žurim naprotiv svega ovog što mi se događa vezano za ovu drugu osobu pomalo se pribojavam , odnosno ne mogu vjerovati da me netko može zaista toliko voljeti , poštovati , da postoje ljudi koji me dižu kada padam . 
Tu osobu poznajem dosta da mogu sa sigurnošću reći da je predivan , osoba kakvu je danas teško naći .  Nitko ali zaista nitko mi nije toliko digao samopouzdanje kao je to on i kao što to još uvijek čini . Kada sam u naj crnjim mislima dovoljno mi je da čujem njegov glas ili ako mogu vidim ga da se razvedrim i da mi osmijeh prekrije lice. 
Puštam vremenu , dragom bogu i anđelima da mi pokažu put , kao što su mi pokazali put do mog Jana-Renata .

----------


## sven

evo da i ja nešto kažem i pitam za savjet.kod mene ovako stvari stoje,bivši ne živi s nama već skoro dvije godine ,malog viđa jako rijetko,i to isključivo na moj poziv i nagovor.prije nekoliko mjeseci sam upoznala novog muškarca koji me čini mi se voli,koji je jednom prilikom upoznao svena sasvim slučajno,mali je dobro reagirao ali ni priroda tog upoznavanja nije bila "ovo je mamin prijatelj" pa nisam ni očekivala drugu reakciju.pitanje je kada njih dvojjicu upoznati i djetetu razjasniti prirodu maminog odnosa s tim stričekom?da li inzistirati na gradnji nekog odnosa ili pustit da sve ide svojim tokom?jer nekako mi se čini da o djetetovom spolu,starosti,odnosu s biološkim roditeljem i tako nekim stvarima ovisi sreća djeteta s novim partnerom a u svemu tome ne bi htjela povrijediti to malo srce koje je već dovoljno propatilo nakon razvoda.

----------


## samamama

ja i dalje ne inzistiram na građenju ikakvog odnosa jer ni sama nisam sigurna da ce takvog odnosa ikada biti..

 Drugim rijecima, mislim da nema potrebe pripremati dijete na neki suzivot sa novim partnerom ako to zaista nije nuzno ( odnosno tek kada vi odlucite da cete zivjeti zajedno). 
Ja svog novog partnera stalno ocjenjujem, vrednujem i vazem, a posebno sto se tice odnosa sa mojim djetetom.. za sada je na svim ispitima briljirao, ali mu to nikako necu dati do znanja, barem ne jos. 
Ovaj puta mi se aposolutno ne zuri, a ako jednog dana odlucim da je to osoba sa kojom zelim provesti svoj zivot, onda necu svoje dijete puno pitati za misljenje niti traziti odobrenje. Nemojte me krivo shvatiti, meni je moje dijete najbitnije i ja Sada gledam njegove reakcije koje su totalno pozitivne ( da su negativne vjerojatno bi taj odnos zavrsila ) ali ako se nakon svega odlucim onda ce to biti moja odluka. 
Jer djeca odrastu, a sta onda bude sa nama? vecina onih koji su se puno vodili odlukama svoje djece( koja su ipak u svojim razmisljanjima i postupcima samo djeca- pa treba to imati na umu), na kraju ostanu sami, a to je daleko od onoga sto zelim za sebe ( ili za svoje dijete koje bi se jednog dana sigurno osjecalo malo krivim jer sam ja ostala sama ..)

ukratko: sve neka ide svojim tokom  :Smile:

----------


## samamama

> pitanje je kada njih dvojjicu upoznati i djetetu razjasniti prirodu maminog odnosa s tim stričekom?.


pitanje koje je dobi dijete? za manje klince mislim da treba sto manje objasnjavati i prihvatiti tu situaciju kao normalni dio zivota...

----------


## sven

sven ima 4 godine.jučer smo bili svi skupa na kavi i on je s malim igrao nogomet i bilo je sve ok,a kad smo išli doma mali je rekao:znaš mama meni se A. baš sviđa.uglavnom budemo vidjeli.mislim da je i bitan razgovor s novim mogućim partnerom koliko je i da li je spreman za takvu vrst obveza spram nekog tko nije njegova krv,ali s druge strane romantično vjerujem da onaj tko voli tebe voljet će i tvoje dijete jer je 
dio tebe.ja znam da ja bi.
Nekako mi se stvarno čini da je lakše uvesti novog partnera u život kad su djeca mlađa,kao da ih bolje prihvaćaju,da su otvorenija ili im samo više fali biološki roditelj pa su osjetljivija na pažnju koju im drugi pružaju.

----------


## sven

eh da,ne mislim još živjeti s dragim,daleko je to.a da je na ocjenivanju ,je i njemu zasad ide dobro.......i slažem se s tobom samamama,ne treba im dati do znanja koliko im dobro ide  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## samamama

malo da se vratim na ovu temu, povodom nekih sadasnjih događaja..

dosao je i taj 1.9., promjenili smo vrtic, nove tete, nova djeca.. moj "sadasnji decko" me vec u 8:20 ujutro nazvao da vidi kako je moje dijete prihvatilo novi vrtic, sredinu i tete.. sada je vec srijeda., otac mog djeteta se jos nije javio, niti je poslao poruku niti je nazvao da pita kako je bilo, dali je bilo.. nista

ma nekako me sve to dovede u razmisljanje.. bude mi zao mog djeteta, i istovremeno budem ljuta i povrijeđena jer on svog tatu i dalje obozava i kada ga vidi trci k njemu u zagrljaj. Htjela ili ne, bas mi dođe da ga izvrijeđam na licu mjesta, kako ga nije sram i da ga javno prozovem jer mu na ocigled nije stalo ( sto je dokazao sa miljardu ovakvih primjera ), ali njega to uopce ne opterecuje.

Koliko uopce vremena treba proci dok dijete ne pocne shvacati da taj "tata" ne sudjeluje u njegovom zivotu i dok ne pocne osijecati otpor prema njemu? Uz napomenu, da ja radije djetu ne kazem nista nego nesto negativno za njegovog oca., dakle, koliko ce vremena proci dok on SAM bez utjecaja od okoline ne shvati neke stvari?

----------


## kina

Moj ima 7 i sve shvaca. Nikad mu nista ruzno nisam rekla o tati. Sada je tata na ignore listi. S njime razgovara samo sluzbeno. vidim da se distancira iako ne prica puno o tome.

----------


## samamama

> Moj ima 7 i sve shvaca. Nikad mu nista ruzno nisam rekla o tati. Sada je tata na ignore listi. S njime razgovara samo sluzbeno. vidim da se distancira iako ne prica puno o tome.



 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## sven

Moj S isto ne razgovara sa svojim biološkim ocem,što iz razloga što ovaj više uopće ne zove što iz razloga što ga S više ni ne želi čuti.Sad već jako rijetko pita za svog oca,a sve više se priklanja mom novom partneru koji mu pruža ljubav i pažnju kako god može.Meni je žao što nema bolji odnos s ocem odnosno što taj odnos nije uspješno očuvan iako sam se ja jako trudila da se redovito viđaju i nikad nisam niti jednom riječju rekla išta protiv njegovog oca,ali nekad očito ne ide.Mislim da će MBM biti kasnije žao,ali nisam sigurna da će to moći ispraviti.A koliko treba proći vremena,nisam sigurna,ali vjerojatno mnogo.Ljubav djeteta prema roditelju je veoma jaka.Samo kad se sjetim koliko su mene moji roditelji povrijedili pa ih svejedno volim i katkad mi je potrebna njihova potvrda.

----------


## maria elena 1984

stvarno su dirljive vase prekrasne price o odnosima s partnerovom djecom,svaka cast jer takav cin takvo ljudsko i beskompromisno majcinsko stajaliste i prihvacanje je izraz jedne zivotne zrelosti i nesebicne ljubavi prema partneru i bicu kojem je ista neprocjenjivo potrebna  :Smile:   :Smile:  
svaka cast

----------


## DaDo

ja moram priznati da moj bivši se sada više trudi oko naših klinaca nego ikad prije, više vremena provodi s njima, više se druže...
još uvijek nemam namjeru nikoga za sebe vezati ozbiljnije a kamoli klince upoznavati, još žvaču situaciju...  :Smile:

----------


## Noa

Koliko zapravo vremena trba proći da bi rekli: e ovo je ozbiljno, ajmo s upoznavanjem djece? Evo ja imam partnera s kojim mi je lijepo, s kojim se slažem, zajedno samo oko 5 mjeseci i ako sve bude ok promislila sam da odemo možda zajedno s mojim klincem od 5 skupa na skijanje, doduše tek u 2. mjesecu, ako naravno sv bude ok! Oni su se upoznali, slažu se , igraju...to nam je prijatelj. Jednostavno je došlo do spontanog upoznavanja ( mi vanka i naletimo na njega, ili ga tata dovede ranije kući pa se vide...) Ali ja vidim da i jednom i drugom paše, da je skrou ok da se igraju, zezaju ...  Ne namjeravam dijete od 5 godina gnjaviti s objašnjenjima da je to više nego prijatelji sl. jer to nebi ni shvatio ... a nema ni potrebe... Tko uopće može dati ocjenu da li je to to i da li će to potrajati pa sad mogu dijete upoznati s tom osobom ili ne? Ja ne mogu, ne usudim se nakon razvoda ... samo znam da ništa nije vječno. Mislim da ne treba komplicirati, ali dobro promisliti -da!

----------


## Noa

I da , nije mi ovo prvi partner nakon muža pa sam sad zamantana i slično ... jednostavno ˝ide˝, spontano , ne znam ... uostalom niti sam ja dosad imala želju ikog upoznavati sa svojim djetetom niti su svi tome dorasli i pokazuju interes ... to se jednostavno sve mora poklopiti !

----------


## miha

> Koliko zapravo vremena trba proći da bi rekli: e ovo je ozbiljno, ajmo s upoznavanjem djece?


mislim da je to stvar osjećaja, a ne propisa iz nekog priručnika... 

ili znaš odmah ili ne znaš  :Wink:  .

----------


## Tata!

> Noa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Koliko zapravo vremena trba proći da bi rekli: e ovo je ozbiljno, ajmo s upoznavanjem djece?
> 
> 
> mislim da je to stvar osjećaja, a ne propisa iz nekog priručnika...


apsolutno se slažem... 

Noa, po meni je bitnije pred djetetom ne radit štih probe s usputnim "frajerima", nego ga upoznati tek sa ozbiljnom vezom, a mislim da nikome ne treba objašnjavat što je to OZBILJNA VEZA i kako se prepoznaje... pa ako sama nisi sigurna jel to ona prava, radije pričekaj sa upoznavanjem! Jako je konfuzno kada dijete ima svako malo nekog novog maminog prijatelja... vjeruj mi znam što ti govorim!

----------


## Noa

Dakle, prošlo je vremena od mog prošlog posta, ali u ovom zadnjem priodu se se moj partner i moj sin vidjeli još par puta. Moj sin mu je rekao : ti si moj drugi tata! Ostala sam šokirana jer ni ja ni on ničim ni pogledom ni riječju ni nekom radnjom nismo tom djetetu dali do znanja da je on  - moj partner - niti da smo u ikakvoj osim u prijateljskoj vezi. Pitam se koliko klinci od 4,5 godine mogu razumijeti, a čini mi se puno. Jućčer ga je nakon što su se igrali pitao : hoćeš ti ostati spavati tu kraj moje mame? Imam osjećaj da mu fali muški lik u životu, da nedovoljno provodi vremena sa svojim iako se viđaju 2-3 puta tjedno, da mu je moj partner poklonio i poklanja više pažnje, ne zato što otac neće nego možda ne zna ... a ne znam ni ja i ništa mi nije jasno...ali moj malac je oduševljen kad vidi mog partnera i smije se i sluša ga, kao da vidi neki autoritet u njemu, ne znam .... ne ogu si to sve skupa objasniti!

----------


## Tata!

> Dakle, prošlo je vremena od mog prošlog posta, ali u ovom zadnjem priodu se se moj partner i moj sin vidjeli još par puta. Moj sin mu je rekao : ti si moj drugi tata! Ostala sam šokirana...


OK, po meni ovime se ne bi trebala puno zanositi, naime doista je lijepo da je dječak stekao povjerenje u tvog partnera i mislim da je to kao prvi korak sasvim dovoljan vid suradnje njih dvojice... dakle ta se euforičnost vjerojatno manifestira kroz slobodnije ponašanje djeteta pred novim čovjekom, oslobađanjem sputanosti, pojavljivanjem osjećaja prijateljstva, zabavnosti... što su sve dobri predkoraci njihovoj dobroj suradnji i druženju! 

ovaj drugi dio da dijete tvog partnera već sad paralelizira s tatom, pa koliko god to tebi i bilo drago, ja se time doista ne bih zanosio... jer očito je koliko djetetu nedostaje autoritet oca pokraj njega... pa ako je, nakon svega par susreta, tvog partnera poistovjetio s tatom, onda će to vrlo vjerojatno napraviti sa svakim eventualnim sljedećim... što po meni nije baš najnormalnije i ne usađuje u djetetu istinsku vrijednost koju nosi uloga tate!

stoga prvenstveno mislim da se radi o emotivnoj gladi za povezivanjem s odraslim muškarcem i instant pokušaju nadomještaja sigurnosti koju djetetu nosi uloga tate! 

možda ne bi bilo loše za početak popričati s malim bićem i slikovitim objašnjenjem postaviti stvari na svoje mjesto! tata je tata, a tvoj partner je djetetu za početak "prijatelj", pa jednoga dana ako se mama i prijatelj dovoljno poštuju i zavole, možda postane ulogom toliko blizak djetetu baš kao tata! Al neka dijete shvati da je uloga tate jako jako bitna i važna uloga i da se ne poklanja samo tako svakom muškarcu i maminom prijatelju kojega upozna, jer bi dječjim rezoniranjem "tata" mogao uskoro postati svaki tvoj muški prijatelj... 

jednostavno u dječjem žargonizmu pokušaj naći riječi kojima ćeš mu razlučiti te odnose! nisam psiholog niti neki stručnjak po tom pitanju, ali nekako laički mislim da je tako nešto u redu!

----------


## Noa

Ma naravno da govoriš ispravno, na kraju i ja sam mu rekla da to nije njegov drugi tata nego da je to prijatelj. Ali stvar je da je on upoznao i druge moj prijatelje, ali doista prijatelje jer ne želim da stvara razliku između ženskih i muških prijatelja, ali nikada nije rakao nikome takvo što, a viđao je te ljude dosta puta...ne znma, ne želim se zanositi, tu si definitvno u pravu, ali moj mlac je jako živ i malo ljudi ima snage i strpljenja biti u njegovoj blizini a meni ipak pomaže kad mi on kaže što radim pogrešno, da ne budem nervozna prema malenom (nakon čitavog dana na poslu nekda mi je stvarno teško još sa mojim švrćom-tornadom izaći na kraj ...) da budem odlučna itd. Lijepo je kad imaš nekog da ti bar ukaže na dobre i loše strane jer mi je to samoj ponekad teško...još kad je ta osoba i prijatelj i nešto više ... lijepo je to. A vidjet ćemo ... polako naprijed, nema tu forsiranja ... nikad se ne zna što donosi novi dan  :Smile:

----------


## Noa

Tata!  rekla sam sinu da ne govori drugi tata mom prijatelju a on će meni: pa mama ako ti ne želiš da mu tako govorim neću, naravno da je meni moj tata najbolji i ja ga najviše volim, ja sam se samo šalio kad sam govorio tvom prijatelju da mi je dva tata jer mi je on simpa! Ako nećeš neću više  :shock: . Eto ti što su djeca, ma on bolje razumije od mene, a ja ga kao učim  :Laughing:  ! Pametno moje   :Kiss:

----------


## anita21

lijepo se osijećam kad pročitam vaše postove i vidim kako su mnogi od vas našli osobu koja prihvaća i voli vaše dijete.. uskoro će biti godinu dana da sam napustila supruga, a još uvijek neznam kada bih trebala naći nekoga.. imam potrebu za nečijom pažnjom i pokojoj lijepoj riječi, trebam malo nježnosti a ipak moj strah prevladava sve to.. bojim se da ću opet biti povrijeđena i razočarana..   :Sad:

----------


## Tata!

> lijepo se osijećam kad pročitam vaše postove i vidim kako su mnogi od vas našli osobu koja prihvaća i voli vaše dijete.. uskoro će biti godinu dana da sam napustila supruga, a još uvijek neznam kada bih trebala naći nekoga.. imam potrebu za nečijom pažnjom i pokojoj lijepoj riječi, trebam malo nježnosti a ipak moj strah prevladava sve to.. bojim se da ću opet biti povrijeđena i razočarana..


Anita loše je nositi teret nepovjerenja sad prema svima drugima, zbog jedne životne havarije... kada doživiš prometnu nesreću, možeš osjetiti panični strah da ikada više sjedneš u auto, ali taj strah je imaginarna blokada koja traje toliko dok prvi puta ne sjedneš i osjetiš da svejedno opet imaš kontrolu kao i prije...

prometna nesreća ne ovisi samo o tebi i što negativnije o njoj razmišljaš odnosno ćešće je pozivaš u svoje strahove, prilikom svakog "sjedanja u auto", to je veća vjerojatnost da ćeš navuć njenu zlu energiju... stoga opusti kočnice i laganim "vožnjama" na kratke staze pokušaj steći izgubljeno povjerenje! te "vožnje" mogu biti i samo sasvim benigne prijateljske kave ili večernje šetnje bez pretencioznih očekivanja...

recepta nema, niti ti itko može reći - "e sad je tvoj trenutak"! svi mi itekako dobro znamo da se TRENUTAk desi kad ga najmanje očekujemo i to i jest ujedno njegova draž...

sretno...

----------


## Tata!

> Tata!  rekla sam sinu da ne govori drugi tata mom prijatelju a on će meni: pa mama ako ti ne želiš da mu tako govorim neću, naravno da je meni moj tata najbolji i ja ga najviše volim, ja sam se samo šalio kad sam govorio tvom prijatelju da mi je dva tata jer mi je on simpa! Ako nećeš neću više  :shock: . Eto ti što su djeca, ma on bolje razumije od mene, a ja ga kao učim  ! Pametno moje


Da, Noa, istina je, djeca u rastavljenim zajednicama su sasvim drugačija djeca, navikla da žive sa sudbinama zaraćenih roditelja, ona se u takvom miljeu susreću sa mnogim životnim zavrzlamama prema kojima razvijaju svoj mali ljudski gotovo odrasli senzibilitet... ono o čemu moje dijete razmišlja danas u dobi četverogodišnjaka, kad se sjetim sebe, ja sam svjesno promišljao tek u dobi nekog desetogodišnjaka... tim više me fascinira ta sposobnost njegove percepcije... odrasta definitivno zrelije ili možda bolje rećeno opterećenije od druge djece... opterećenije u smislu da se mora prilagođavati da se oko njega događa to što se događa!

Nevjerojatan je usvojen osjećaj njegove psihološke mimikrije da se nosi sa dvije obiteljske zajednice i da se na dva načina ponaša... meni je to strahovito bolno za vidjeti, ali njegov mali svijet to takvim doživljava kao realnost s kojom se mora nositi... pitanja koja postavlja i s koliko se obazrivosti želi svakome prestaviti onako kako taj traži od njega... razmišljam si često koliko je opterećujuće sve to što si taj mali mozgić vrti po glavi i na koji način vrši selekcije na koji način će kojem roditelju pristupiti, što će mu prešutiti želeći da ga ne povrijedi, a čime ga osvojiti...

tvoj sin je vjerojatno sasvim dobronamjerno da te razveseli, želio se možda time dodvoriti što je tvom partneru rekao "tata"... možda je u svojoj glavici osjetio da ti imaš potrebu da ti blagoslovi vezu i učinio je to na beskrajno suptilan način! 

al to su samo primjeri koji nas mogu zateći da porazmislimo što radimo djeci, zašto smo ih doveli do tih pozicija da umjesto u blagostanju sigurnosti zajednice OBA roditelja i neopterećenosti tavog modela odrastanja, oni se moraju boriti za sigurnost i naklonjenost tim malim srčanim uplivima svog utjecaja! to je definitivno alarm da što više pričamo sa njima, da im u dobi kad osvještavaju svoj problem i način odrastanja olakšamo razgovorom i objašnjenjima što više nedoumica koje nose u svojim glavicama, da im olakšamo njihove duše i strahove i postavimo u model neopterećenog odrastanja... 

ja sam upravo u periodu sa djetetom kad prolazim puno zajedničkih protresanja tema, jer sam jasno vidio da se ponaša selektivno i sa vrlo izraženom potrebom dodvoravanja kad je kod mame... žao mi je što nemam njenu suradnju u tome, pa da mu zajedno objasnimo mnoge njemu nejasne situacije, a znam koliko moj dječak ima silnu potrebu za time...

----------


## DaDo

e tata lijepo si ovo napisao...

----------


## nine

> e tata lijepo si ovo napisao...


  i ja se slažem...

kod nas je išlo polako.... prvo je "mamin prijatelj" išao po pelene, pa je sjedio u kužini dok je ona držala kvaku od vrata u sobi da on ne uđe :D, pa je malo ostajao sam s njom (kao babysiter), pa mic po mic, ostajao je sve duže i duže, pa je prespavao, pa je ona prespavala u sredini, pa njemu u krilu, pa je čuvao u svom stanu, prihvatila ga je na isti način kao i ja, mirno, polako, osjeća da ja zračim kad je tu, da sam mirna i sretna pa je i ona takva, a kada joj je radio kolač za večeru izjelica je javno izvalila ono "tata volim te, ups, pa ti mi nisi tata".... a onda je meni šapnila kad je išla spavati "volila bi da mi S bude drugi tata"....
osjećam da je rastrgana (zbog MBM koji otvoreno prijeti mom novom partneru), rastrgana je jer vidim da krije od MBM da voli S.... a znam da ga voli iskreno po njenom cjelokupnom ponašanju. 
ne forsiram joj ništa, kažem da je to "samo mamin prijatelj", a ona meni "pa imaš i drugih prijatelja al ne spavaju kod tebe?" ups
e da, ne grlimo se, ništa ispred nje, jer jednom me samo zagrlio na sekund a ona je uklizala s leđa s obe noge između nas u hipu...da igra balun doila bi crveni karton za start s leđa s obe noge, :D

----------


## tuga05

Drago mi je kad vidim da ima onih koji nemaju problema u odnosima između djece sa novim partnerima....
Budući da moje dijete ima 2,5 god., otac ne dolazi na druženja na majčinu adresu pa je sad i CZSS podnio zahtjev za zabranu kontakata oca sa djetetom (već opisano u jednoj drugoj temi)......ne znam što bi bilo, tj. da sud dozvoli ocu da dijete odvodi k sebi u stan gdje živi sa novom partnericom (koja već ima 15god. dijete iz prijašnjeg braka) jer se ja sa tim ne bi  mogla nikako složiti jer sam u više navrata bila izvrijeđana od strane njegove partnerice, kad sam ga zvala jednom davno iza pola noći da dijete vozim na hitnu da ne pada temp. (kasnije je ustanovljena velika u pala mokraćnih kanala), poslala mi je sms neka bolje pazim na dijete jer je stalno bolesno (a ono tek krenulo  u vrtić), i da ne znam skinuti temp. (a temp. nije padala bez terapije samo uz lijek za snižavanje temp.), da ja lovim muške djetetom, i prijetim alimentacijom i sl......i još sad nedavno anonimno dobim doma dopis (95%  sam sigurna da je ona autor) da se sumnja da sam ja podmitila djelatnike suda, CZSS itd pa oni sad njezinom sad.partneru žele zabraniti susrete sa djetetom....a on je taj koji se ničega nije pridržavao.....

Ne znam kako bi opće mogla ja dozvoliti da mi se dijete odvodi u stan, tj. da ona uopće bude prisutna na susretima mog djeteta sa svojim ocem (ako ih bude bilo), jer tko zna što je u stanju djetetu nalagati kad dijete bude veće.....ne znam kako bi se nosila sa tim

Da se razumijemo, nemam ja ništa protiv toga da on ima novu partnericu (hvala bogu da sam ga se riješila, kakve probleme sam radi njega imala) ali da je ona ok, da me ne vrijeđa bilo bi sve ok...... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Mamita_of_two

Vidim da je tema bila davno al ja se sada postavljam kao ona sa druge strane. Razveli smo se prije 3 mjeseca, curice imaju 5 i 2 godine a ex vec uvodi novu djevojku u zivot djece. Starija je zna jer joj je bila teta u vrticu, i voli je strasno, i ja znam da trebam biti cool oko toga, da budem sretna sto je dobra sa mojim klinkama, i ne govorim nista na nju al mi je pravo tesko. Iz razvoda sam izasla jaka, koliko god da me je htio povrijediti nekako me je razvod ojacao, jer sam stvarno brzo stala na svoje noge i cinim sve da moj zivot sa klinkama bude savrsen ili koliko moze biti. Al juce kada su dosle doma od njega mala mi je rekla mama hajde da napravimo poklon za D jer ja nju volim. Srce mi je prepuklo. Sve do sada sam bila cool al tek sada osjecam da tonem. Znam da cete reci budi sretna da je tako, al me tako boli sto je toliko u zivotu moje djece tako rano. Malena jos i ne zna sta se desava, kada je kod mene zive njega, i ibratno, starija ima ispada raznih, nisu se navikle na razvod a u njihovom zivotu vec ima neko treci. Kada sam ex zamolila da ne brza, samo mi je kao odgovor na to dao da svaki dan kada su sa njim i ona je tu. Kako najlakse da ovo prebrodim

----------


## sirius

Vrijeme je najbolji lijek, ali to ne ide brzo.
Jednog dana ce ti biti drago da nova partnerica u zivotu tvog bivseg muza je pozitivna i obraca paznju na vase djecu. Ali sad si daj vremena. Mislim da su tvoji trenutni osjecaji posve normalni i ocekivani.

----------


## Lili75

Razmišljam identično kao *sirius*.

Imam jednu poznanicu kojoj se dogodila ista situacija s djetetovom tetom iz vrtića. Tata je sada s njom i već imaju zajedničko dijete (drugo na putu).
S tim da je tata ostavio mamu djeteta upravo zbog te tete što je još otežalo cijelu situaciju. Bilo je teško i puno osuđivanja, svađa, mama se teško mirila s tim da njena kćerka voli tu tatinu novu suprugu, svoju bivšu tetu iz vrtića.

Al evo vrijeme je učinilo svoje, sve se smirilo, svi su nastavili sa svojim životima, a najbitnije malenoj su u životu prisutni i mama i tata.

----------


## Riri92

I ja se slažem sa Sirius. 

Glavnu ulogu u odnosima između nove partnerice, djece i tebe treba odigrati tvoj bivši. Ne znam jel prerano, ovisi. Ako mu je veza s novom partnericom ozbiljna, onda nije prerano da je curama tako i predstavi i da one s njom grade nekakav odnos. Iz osobnog iskustva, mene je muž svojoj kćeri predstavio kao curu tek kad sam se trebala doseliti kod njega. Prije toga smo se vidjele par puta nakratko čisto da zna da postojim. Nije bilo nikakvih ispada, ali to može biti i do toga što je njegova kćer bila mlađa nego tvoja sad i do toga što je njegov razvod bio puno ranije nego što sam ja došla. Zato kažem da je na njemu da takve stvari procijeni. 

Uzmi si vremena da sve posložiš u glavi. Sigurno će ti s vremenom biti drago da je ta žena dobra s tvojom djecom. Ne može ona tebi nikako uzeti njihovu ljubav, a vjerujem da to i ne želi.  :Smile:

----------


## casa

Iz mog osobnog iskustva taj osjecaj da tko je pak sad to u zivotu moga djeteta, prode. Meni su se stvari tako odigrale da sad iskreno zalim za tom brzopoteznom, ali briznom i normalnom partnericom mog bivseg muza. I ne mogu se sama sebi nacuditi da koji sam ja problem mogla imati s takvom zenom....

----------


## rossa

> Vidim da je tema bila davno al ja se sada postavljam kao ona sa druge strane. Razveli smo se prije 3 mjeseca, curice imaju 5 i 2 godine a ex vec uvodi novu djevojku u zivot djece. Starija je zna jer joj je bila teta u vrticu, i voli je strasno, i ja znam da trebam biti cool oko toga, da budem sretna sto je dobra sa mojim klinkama, i ne govorim nista na nju al mi je pravo tesko. Iz razvoda sam izasla jaka, koliko god da me je htio povrijediti nekako me je razvod ojacao, jer sam stvarno brzo stala na svoje noge i cinim sve da moj zivot sa klinkama bude savrsen ili koliko moze biti. Al juce kada su dosle doma od njega mala mi je rekla mama hajde da napravimo poklon za D jer ja nju volim. Srce mi je prepuklo. Sve do sada sam bila cool al tek sada osjecam da tonem. Znam da cete reci budi sretna da je tako, al me tako boli sto je toliko u zivotu moje djece tako rano. Malena jos i ne zna sta se desava, kada je kod mene zive njega, i ibratno, starija ima ispada raznih, nisu se navikle na razvod a u njihovom zivotu vec ima neko treci. Kada sam ex zamolila da ne brza, samo mi je kao odgovor na to dao da svaki dan kada su sa njim i ona je tu. Kako najlakse da ovo prebrodim


Diši. Ti si joj mater i bit ćeš zauvijek. ni jedna te tatina partnerica ne može i neće zamijeniti. Budi sretna što tvoje dijete prima ljubav s još jedne strane. Teško im je. Iako to možda još ne razumiju. Mi smo se rastali kad je imala 5. Sad nakon 5 godina je to veća tragedija nego tada. Jučer mi je plakala da je nesretna zbog toga. S druge strane već godinu dana ima nacrtanu tatinu partnericu na sobnim vratima u obiteljskom stablu.

----------


## palčica

Mamita, vrijeme, koliko god bio klišej, učini svoje. Ti si njihova mama. Presumjeri energiju na svoj oporavak, njima pusti da grade odnos.  :Smile:

----------


## palčica

Mene je to puštanje oslobodilo. Neću lagati da mi pored sve boli koju smo dijete i ja proživljavali nije teško palo da ima nekoga. Žive već gotovo godinu dana skupa,a vilenjak ni ne zna da je tatina cura. Ona s njima nikada ne provodi vrijeme, dapače, tatino vrijeme s njim je usklađeno s njenim odsustvima, tata se potpuno dao u njihov odnos, na račun vremena, novca i energije, a sada i bliskosti s djetetom. Nema zajedničkog sladoleda, šetnji, izleta. Ne želi ni spavati kod tate, nikada ih ne spominje. I znaš što, ja se ne zamaram. Šteta za oboje što se ne posvete zaista divnom i zanimljivom djetetu. Oni su na gubitku. Tako da je uvijek ljepše ako je novi partner normalna osoba koja svoje vrijeme i energiju posvećuje našem djetetu. Ako budem ikada s nekim to će biti glavni uvjet. No, trebaju naša srca sve to preživjeti. I hoće.  :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

Palčice žao mi je da je takva situacija zbog malog vilenjaka, al ti si sve to tako prekrasno sročila, vas dvoje zaslužujete zaista sreću najveću  :Heart: 

A ovi šta su na gubitku, ko im kriv, vjerojatno će to kasnije i tata sam shvatit al bojim se da će bit kasno a vrijeme se ne može vratit. Svakom njegovo, bitno da vas dvoje imate svoj mir  :Kiss:

----------


## palčica

Hvala Lili!  :Heart: 

Htjela sam samo reći da nakon prolazne faze ljutnje i tuge treba energiju preusmjeriti na sebe, svoje dijete i graditi odnos kakav vam oboma treba. Na stvari na koje ne možemo utjecati treba pustiti da drugi ulažu ili ne ulažu svoj trud. Djeca trebaju sretne, mirne i ostvarene mame.

----------


## palčica

Nama se situacija drastično promijenila. Mislim da je ključno bilo moje popuštanje, s diplomatskim sugestijama. Uglavnom, dobro je. 
Nego, voljela bih čuti kada ste se vi, mame, odlučile na novog partnera. Jeste li stvari gledale iz puno opreznije i suzdržanije perspektive, koliko vam je trebalo da se prepustite, da obznanite javnosti, da upoznate novu osobu s djetetom?

----------


## Beti3

palčice, nemam osobna iskustva, ali koliko te poznajem iz tvojih postova, ti ćeš učiniti sve da tvome djetetu bude dobro.
Nekako sam uvjerena da ćeš znati kako.

----------


## zutaminuta

Fantastično mi je to kako si tete u vrtićima za partnera nađu tate koje im dovode djecu. Je*eno.  :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

Ovako hipotetski ja bih ga definitivno prvo  predstavila kao prijatelja a kada to mi je tesko reci.

----------


## palčica

Hvala, draga Betii! Hoću, naravno, nego me zanima je li rezerviranost i opreznost opravdana i nakon toliko godina, koliko je za neko dijete dobro da ima brata i sestru na obje strane i gdje je granica da sebi damo priliku za novim životom, a pri tome zaštitimo dijete od dodatnih peripetija i ranjavanja na koje možemo utjecati.

----------


## Lili75

> Fantastično mi je to kako si tete u vrtićima za partnera nađu tate koje im dovode djecu. Je*eno.


Otkuda ti ovo? Pa nije to bas tako uobicajeno. Ja znam samo jedan slucaj.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ja ih sad nakon čitanja teme znam tri.

----------


## rossa

> Nama se situacija drastično promijenila. Mislim da je ključno bilo moje popuštanje, s diplomatskim sugestijama. Uglavnom, dobro je. 
> Nego, voljela bih čuti kada ste se vi, mame, odlučile na novog partnera. Jeste li stvari gledale iz puno opreznije i suzdržanije perspektive, koliko vam je trebalo da se prepustite, da obznanite javnosti, da upoznate novu osobu s djetetom?


Meni je prošlo 7 godina i našla sam nekog koga njoj želim predstaviti kao svog "dečka" kako ona kaže. Imala sam nekog i prije 4 godine, ali to je trebalo biti nešto usputno pa je potrajalo 3 godine. Predstavila sam joj ga kao prijatelja. Družili smo se ponekad s njegovim djetetom, ljetovali u većim grupama skupa. Ali sam uvijek znala da to nije za cijeli život pa ga  nisam htjela ozbiljno uvoditi u život.
Sad imam malo drukčiji stav. ona ima 12 godina i sve puno bolje kuži. NI ovo neće trajati cijeli život, ali što god ispalo, neka uči na mom primjeru kako veze funkcioniraju i da nije sve "i živjeli su sretno zauvijek, kao u bajjci" iako joj je to već jasno jer smo mi razvedeni.
Ukratko, nakon 2 mjeseca sam joj rekla da postoji netko tko mi se sviđa, na što je ona slatko pitala da sviđam li se ja njemu  :Smile:  rekla sam da smo tek počeli i da ga ja želim upoznati prije nego upoznam njih dvoje, a ona je jako radoznala.
Ja sam ga negdje spomenula kao prijatelja, na što je ona frknula i rekla da mi je on dečko, a ne prijatelj  :Heart: 
I mi se zasad viđamo onda kad je ona kod tate, ali nam se život od veljače malo mijenja pa će ga tad konačno upoznati. 
Čak sam bivšeg pitala kako je on predstavio svoju curu s kojom je već 4 godine. On kaže da  ju je brzo predstavio jer su njih dvoje bili prijatelji prije pa su brzo znali da je to to.

----------


## rossa

> Ovako hipotetski ja bih ga definitivno prvo  predstavila kao prijatelja a kada to mi je tesko reci.


Ma kuže oni razliku. bar kad su stariji. Pita me M nekidan s kim se tipkam. Kažem ja "s njim". "Znam, smješiš se". Plus, ja njoj nikad ne lažem.

----------


## palčica

Hvala, rossa! Tako bih nekako i ja postupila ili barem mislim. Apsolutno se više ne vidim kao nekoga tko se zanosi mišlju "do kraja života".

----------


## Jurana

> Hvala, draga Betii! Hoću, naravno, nego me zanima je li rezerviranost i opreznost opravdana i nakon toliko godina, *koliko je za neko dijete dobro da ima brata i sestru na obje strane* i gdje je granica da sebi damo priliku za novim životom, a pri tome zaštitimo dijete od dodatnih peripetija i ranjavanja na koje možemo utjecati.


Ne znam koliko se ovo boldano proučavalo, nisam o tome nikad ništa pročitala iako sam nalazila na puno tekstova o utjecaju djeteta na razvod. Ovako, intuitivno, ne čini mi se da je imanje polubrata ili polusestre bitno drukčije od imanja brata i sestre u nuklearnoj obitelji. Ima svojih prednost i mana. Opet intuitivno - više je prednosti. Ako ništa, uvijek se govori da su interakcije sa sestrama/braćom dobra vježba za svakakve međuljudske odnose u životu.

Davanje sebi prilike za novim životom je dobra lekcija i za dijete jer će jednog dana znati da svatko ima pravo na sreću, pa i ono.

----------


## Peterlin

> Nama se situacija drastično promijenila. Mislim da je ključno bilo moje popuštanje, s diplomatskim sugestijama. Uglavnom, dobro je. 
> Nego, voljela bih čuti kada ste se vi, mame, odlučile na novog partnera. Jeste li stvari gledale iz puno opreznije i suzdržanije perspektive, koliko vam je trebalo da se prepustite, da obznanite javnosti, da upoznate novu osobu s djetetom?


Sretno! Vjerujem da će sve biti dobro. To su sve normalne situacije u životu. Ako su odrasli odgovorni i razumni i žive svoj život na najbolji mogući način, djeca to dobro prihvaćaju. S druge strane - nema nikakvih garancija da će sve ispasti sjajno. Većina rastavljenih roditelja je to iskusila - očekivali su i prvi put da će biti sjajno, a nije ispalo, pa su morali donijeti odluke koje su donijeli. Nema veze - ne treba zbog toga propustiti drugu priliku. Djeci je i te kako važno da su roditelji sretni i ispunjeni, a nalaženje novog partnera dio je te priče. 

Slažem se s Beti - sama ćeš osjetiti kako se treba postaviti. 

Inače, iz djetinjstva pamtim obitelj iz susjedstva - muž rastavljen, žena udovica. Imali su troje djece - moje, tvoje i naše. Bili su par godina stariji od mene. Svi su se dobro slagali. Jedina kćer (muževa, iz prvog braka) odlazila je u posjete mami. Koliko sam u ono vrijeme mogla shvatiti, nisam primjećivala da se različito ponašaju prema bilo kome - sva djeca imala su isti tretman.

----------


## jelena.O

Možda je ona ipak mislila da novi partneri imaju svoju staru djecu,to nisu u biti polubraća

Ali znam jedan slučaj gdje su u biti više od braće !

----------


## Peterlin

> Fantastično mi je to kako si tete u vrtićima za partnera nađu tate koje im dovode djecu. Je*eno.


Nemam pojma, ali vjerojatno to nije ništa veći broj od nalaženja novih partnera na drugim mjestima... ali moraju biti u nekakvom kontaktu.

Znam više primjera gdje su ljudi raskinuli s bračnim partnerima zbog kumova, prijatelja i vrlo često poslovnih suradnika/ca, s kojima su provodili više vremena nego sa vlastitim partnerima. To je život. Nije uopće bitno što se dogodi, nego kako se nosimo s tim. Ja sam zagovornik toga da je dobra rastava uvijek bolja varijanta od lošeg braka, pogotovo odnosa u kojem je u igri zlostavljanje. To treba raskinuti po svaku cijenu, a kad se ljudi oporave i stanu na noge - krenuti dalje.

----------


## zutaminuta

Jasno da mora biti u kontaktu češće nego sa svojim partnerom, ali mi je zanimljiv kontekst.
Ono, _prijatelj_ si, znaš da ćeš mu zeznut obitelj, kod muških je gore jer uglavnom ostaju bez djece. Kum (kakav? vjenčani? krsni?), tim gore. Nije li "kum" netko tko treba štititi, pomagati obitelji kojoj je kum? Te na koncu, tete odgojiteljice kojima dolaze djeca, gledaju svaki dan djecu i nije im žao uplitati se u nečiju obitelj i tom djetetu koje svaki dan gledaju oduzeti oca.

Naravno, naravno, otac nije trogodišnjak da ne zna kako će se ponašati, ali svejedno, postoji moralna odgovornost da ne zaskakuješ i saletavaš oca koji ti dovodi svoje dijete. Ili ne?

----------


## zutaminuta

Pitam se kakav je misaoni proces kad si na početku uplitanja u nečiji život... _"Volim djecu, volim moje zanimanje, djeca su sve, ali... idem zajebat obitelj ovom djetetu, eventualno ih ostavit u kreditnom, poslovnom, stambenom paklu, roditelje na terapijama i tabletama protiv depresije,... jer ja sam tako kul jer mogu zavesti nečijeg tatu, a on si je kompletno sam kriv što je zagrizao."_

Dakako Peterlin da je rastava najbolja. Voljela bih da me prevario puno prije s obzirom na to da se ružno ponašao čitavo vrijeme. Ne na ovaj način, ne kad su već djeca tu. Ne pred mojim nosom očekujući da prihvatim tu igru. Ne da mi laže u oči i pravi me budalom. Ali valjda se ništa bolje ne može očekivati od tog kalibra čovjeka. Svejedno, zanimljiv mi je karakter osobe koja mu pristane biti suigrač.

----------


## pulinka

Žuta, na ovo bi moja prijateljica rekla "pali su jer su bili padu skloni". 
Tj. nisu velike šanse da će se inače stabilan brak i dobar odnos raspasti zato što je teta u vrtiću neodoljiva ili zato što se ženi zavodljivo smeška venčani kum. 
Većina nas tokom zajedničkog života sretne još ponekog ko je možda zanimljiv, vredan pažnje, privlačan... Ili ko šalje signale i predloge manje ili više suptilno. 
Na primaocu signala je da odluči šta će povodom toga. 
 A ako teta ili kum već zaista budu neodoljivi i desi se neka fatalna privlačnost- a ne znam, i to je život...

Mislim razumem tvoja osećanja i tvoju situaciju, ja više onako uopšteno filozofiram. Za tebe konkretno ne znam šta bih rekla, osim da mi se čini da nemaš na čemu da zavidiš novoj partnerki tvog bivšeg...

S obzirom da poznajem ženu koja je pobegla iz jedne nasilne veze da bi bila u idućoj, rekla bih između ostalog, da ljudi nisu uvek ni pametni ni racionalni, niti mogu lako da izađu iz svojih životnih obrazaca.

----------


## Peterlin

> Jasno da mora biti u kontaktu češće nego sa svojim partnerom, ali mi je zanimljiv kontekst.
> Ono, _prijatelj_ si, znaš da ćeš mu zeznut obitelj, kod muških je gore jer uglavnom ostaju bez djece. Kum (kakav? vjenčani? krsni?), tim gore. Nije li "kum" netko tko treba štititi, pomagati obitelji kojoj je kum? Te na koncu, tete odgojiteljice kojima dolaze djeca, gledaju svaki dan djecu i nije im žao uplitati se u nečiju obitelj i tom djetetu koje svaki dan gledaju oduzeti oca.
> 
> Naravno, naravno, otac nije trogodišnjak da ne zna kako će se ponašati, ali svejedno, *postoji moralna odgovornost da ne zaskakuješ i saletavaš oca koji ti dovodi svoje dijete.* Ili ne?


Ne postoji. To je isključivo osobna odgovornost pojedinca. On ima slobodu odbiti "saletavanje" i poslati ih kud se ljude obično šalje, ali nije to učinio. 

Davno su ljudi rekli da prilika čini lopova, ali to ne znači da tu priliku svatko i iskoristi. Nisu svi lopovi koji bi mogli krasti niti su svi kurviši koji bi se mogli kurvati itakodalje....

----------


## malena beba

rossa divno  :Zaljubljen:  

moji su veliki pa mislim da jednog dana necu imat nekih problema kad i kako im reci. veci mi je problem sto su uvik samnom i neman nekog praznog hoda kada bi provodila vrime s nekim... al vjerujem kad nekog nadjem da cu nesto smislit  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Meni je Peterlin jasno za njega sad da je nula i da je propustio ispravno postupiti i da je loše odigrao s kartama. Bavim se malo sad s mentalnim sklopom specifično osoba koje su bliske i _prijatelji_ obiteljima koje će svjesno razjebati.

----------


## palčica

mb, ja sam tek ove godine dobila napokon dan u tjednu za izlaske i sebe. I zaista uživam kao prasica. Posložiti će se stvari. ❤️

----------


## Peterlin

> Pitam se kakav je misaoni proces kad si na početku uplitanja u nečiji život... _"Volim djecu, volim moje zanimanje, djeca su sve, ali... idem zajebat obitelj ovom djetetu, eventualno ih ostavit u kreditnom, poslovnom, stambenom paklu, roditelje na terapijama i tabletama protiv depresije,... jer ja sam tako kul jer mogu zavesti nečijeg tatu, a on si je kompletno sam kriv što je zagrizao."_
> 
> Dakako Peterlin da je rastava najbolja. Voljela bih da me prevario puno prije s obzirom na to da se ružno ponašao čitavo vrijeme. Ne na ovaj način, ne kad su već djeca tu. Ne pred mojim nosom očekujući da prihvatim tu igru. Ne da mi laže u oči i pravi me budalom. Ali valjda se ništa bolje ne može očekivati od tog kalibra čovjeka. Svejedno, zanimljiv mi je karakter osobe koja mu pristane biti suigrač.


Eh, nismo roboti. Nismo idealni. Radimo propuste, greške i gluposti. Imamo mane. Ovo što ti opisuješ kod svog ex partnera nije samo mana, to je sistemska greška (loše ponašanje prema tebi). 
Što je tebe zadržalo u toj vezi? Očito je tu moralo biti neke ljubavi i strasti, inače bi i sama davno prije utekla. Nešto je sigurno bilo dobro. 

Ne pišem to zato da ti prigovaram, nije mi ni na kraj pameti. Pišem zato što mislim da bi bilo dobro pronaći razlog zbog kojeg ćeš oprostiti sama sebi i drugima, uključivši s vremenom i njega. To nipošto ne znači povratak na staro, ali vi ćete morati nastaviti svoj odnos - roditelji ste svojoj djeci. Morate nastaviti komunicirati. To je lakše ako se uspiješ riješiti gorčine. Sretno!

----------


## palčica

žuta, ja bih ti skromno savjetovala da energiju usmjeriš na oporavak sebe. Meni je to jako pomoglo, njega sam pustila da se inati, putuje, provodi, a ja sam postala čvrsta, stabilna i oporavljena. Nije bilo lako. Baš sam si dala vremena i blagosti. U međuvremenu je i on došao k pameti. Trebalo je strpljenja i vremena, ali je. Isto želim i vama!

----------


## palčica

Naravno, treba proći i ta ružna faza tuge, ljutnje, razočarenja, zamjeranja,.... Ali gledaj to ovako, poslije će biti samo bolje i vedrije.

----------


## zutaminuta

Ne može se komunicirati s posve poremećenom osobom koja izmisli da sam ja radila ono što mi je on de facto priznao samo mjesec dana ranije za sebe i onda mi prijeti smrću. Tu nema komunikacije niti mislim ikom opraštat. Ono što je radio je neoprostivo.

----------


## rossa

> mb, ja sam tek ove godine dobila napokon dan u tjednu za izlaske i sebe. I zaista uživam kao prasica. Posložiti će se stvari. ❤️


ja sam 7 godina imala pola mjeseca za sebe pa sam mogla šta i kako sam htjela. I tako sam se organizirala, moji tjedni su bili posve posvećeni njoj. Kad sam bila slobodna, kino, kazalište, koncerti, sve. Sad nakon 7 godina, BM odlazi raditi vani i nas dvije ostajemo same. Ali sad je ona veća i traži i neko vrijeme za sebe pa ću se moći nekako iskombinirati. Čak me tjerala da idem van s njim iako je ona bila kući. Imala sam groznu grižnju savjesti jer je "napuštam" da bi popila piće s nekim. Ali sad više nećemo imati izbora. Kako će to funkcionirati, vidjet ćemo. Doći ću tu plakati ako bude trebalo  :Smile: ))))

----------


## zutaminuta

Hvala palčica. Voljela bih da s mogu oporaviti, al od ovog usranog covida, vremena, svega, ja se nemam kamo maknut nit imam bilo kakvog vremena za sebe. Samo presing, presing.

----------


## palčica

rossa, totalno ti držim fige, neka bude po tvojoj mjeri! Mada te razumijem oko nekadašnje grižnje za odlazak na piće. ❤️
žuta, daj si vremena, iz svega ćeš izaći jača i pametnija. I brini i o sebi! ❤️

Ja sam poprilično suzdržana i bez zanosa i ne znam kako se nekome uopće da truditi oko mene. Možda zbog opreza, djeteta, prijašnjeg iskustva, ali i činjenice da mi je i bilo lijepo samoj.

----------


## pulinka

> Ne može se komunicirati s posve poremećenom osobom koja izmisli da sam ja radila ono što mi je on de facto priznao samo mjesec dana ranije za sebe i onda mi prijeti smrću. Tu nema komunikacije niti mislim ikom opraštat. Ono što je radio je neoprostivo.


Osoba koja je poremećena je bolesna, a bolesnoj osobi se teoretski oprašta njeno ponašanje jer je bolest uzrok. 

U praksi, prvo zaštitiš sebe i decu od na taj način bolesne osobe, a kad se osetiš slobodna i sigurna onda možeš da počneš da opraštaš. 
Ne mislim na neki religiozni oprost, nego na osećanje da te više ponašanje te osobe ne uzrujava i ne dodiruje jer si svesna da je ponašanje bilo van kontrole te osobe ( u ovom slučaju deo odgovornosti snose i roditelji tvog muža ali verovatno ni oni nisu svesni svoje uloge). 

Nemam iskustvo nasilnog muža ali svekar je ove, svoje poslednje godine života bio paranoičan, dementan i imao epizode nasilnosti. Pri tome je nažalost bio i pokretan dugo vremena. U startu sam bila svesna da on ne može bolje i drugačije i da je uzrok neki vid demencije, ali u praksi nije mi bilo svejedno što sam svaki dan pratila decu u školu i iz škole i stalno se osvrtala, nije to lako. I iskreno priznajem da sam mu oprostila tek kad više nije mogao da ustane iz kreveta a ja se osetila sigurno.

U tvom slučaju opraštanje isto sigurno neće biti lako, ali će biti potrebno tebi. Samo ne vidim razlog da se uzrujavaš oko nove partnerke tvog bivšeg. Ono što je privuklo tebe, verovatno je privuklo i nju. I to je sve. Njen partner je sada njen problem, a zašto je ona birala tako - ko zna, i na kraju krajeva, koga briga? Ona bi trebala više da se brine nego ti jer je on i dalje pred zakonom otac troje dece i ima bar finansijsku odgovornost prema njima. Pri tome ona ima i primer njegovog ponašanja prema tebi. Ja bih pobegla glavom bez obzira, a ako ona bira drugačije, pa, šta sad...

----------


## zutaminuta

Pulinka sasvim si u pravu i ja to mogu racionalizirati na taj način. Ni Hitler nije kriv. Kriv je svemir što ga je učinio takvim. Ali ja se osjećam bolje kad zamjeram, a ne kad sam univerzalno razumijevajuća i opraštajuća. Njegova dragana ima svog muža kojeg manipulira i kojem laže i s kim ima dijete. Zbrinuta je i boli je uvo što će biti s ovim debilom. Što mu je dala do znanja pa se odmah prešaltao na dating siteove i moljenje da se vrati. Paralelno.

----------


## marta

Zuta, ljudi su jednostavno takvi. Od prilika čini lopova do shvaćanja posljedica je dalek put.

----------


## pulinka

> Pulinka sasvim si u pravu i ja to mogu racionalizirati na taj način. Ni Hitler nije kriv. Kriv je svemir što ga je učinio takvim. Ali ja se osjećam bolje kad zamjeram, a ne kad sam univerzalno razumijevajuća i opraštajuća. *Njegova dragana ima svog muža kojeg manipulira i kojem laže i s kim ima dijete. Zbrinuta je i boli je uvo što će biti s ovim debilom.* Što mu je dala do znanja pa se odmah prešaltao na dating siteove i moljenje da se vrati. Paralelno.



Pa tek sve ovo ne bi trebalo da je tvoj problem  :Smile: . Odmakni se koliko možeš i zauzmi ovaj stav  :kokice:

----------


## malena beba

zuta, nadam se da si potrazila i pomoc psihologa, nije lako sve hendlati sam  :Love: 

palcice, zasluzila si itekako!! 

imam ja vremena za sebe, moji su veliki. griznju savijesti imam samo kad negdi moram odputovat. s obzirom na virus ionako trenutno ne idem nigdi  :Grin:

----------


## zutaminuta

@malena beba, tražila sam nešto, ali je većinom nedostupno, skupo ili neučinkovito.

----------


## malena beba

zuta, ne mozes znati da je neuncikovito ako nisi probala, daj sansu strucnjacima, iznenadit ces se.

----------


## Cathy

> @malena beba, tražila sam nešto, ali je većinom nedostupno, skupo ili neučinkovito.


Jesi probala link za Borovje koji sam ti bila negdje pustila? Ide na uputnicu socijalne radnice.

----------


## zutaminuta

Dakle, psihologinja, pušta me da govorim pet minuta. Kad završim ona ponovi za mnom sve, kao da smo u osnovnoj školi na satu hrvatskog sa zadatkom prepričavanja. U tom trenutku mi dođe da uzmem palicu i počnem razbijati stvari po kući.

Ne mogu ništa preko socijalnih radnica dok opet ne dobijem izvješće.

----------


## Cathy

> Dakle, psihologinja, pušta me da govorim pet minuta. Kad završim ona ponovi za mnom sve, kao da smo u osnovnoj školi na satu hrvatskog sa zadatkom prepričavanja. U tom trenutku mi dođe da uzmem palicu i počnem razbijati stvari po kući.
> 
> Ne mogu ništa preko socijalnih radnica dok opet ne dobijem izvješće.


A zašto misliš da bi trebala drukčije? I kako drukčije? Vjerojatno ti na taj način pokušava nešto osvjestiti. Ona ti sigurno neće dati instant rješenje tvog problema.
Čisto sumnjam da bi uz plaćanje bilo drukčije. Osim što bi možda završila sa receptom za xanaks ili normabel.

----------


## Lili75

Zuta, 
Cure su ti lijepo napisale, dale savjete i to cure s iskustvom rastave.

Probaj oprostiti, ta gorčina samo tebi šteti. Ne treba ti to  :Heart: 

Ne bih se uopce fokusirala na nju, on je krivac, on je taj koji vam je napravio cirkus od zivota i prije nego je doslo do preljuba.

Kuca treba imat cvrste temelje, ako njih nema, svasta se dogadja.

Mozda ce zvucat cudno, al ja mislim da se nekad ljudi i jednostavno zaljube, ne razmisljaju kako ti rece "sad cu ja ovu obitelj razhebat do kraja". Dogodi im se ljubav.
Ali da bi do toga doslo znaci da si trebao bit otvoren prema toj opciji sto je ocito tvoj bivsi bio.

Cuvaj se draga, dobro se ti nosis sa svime, potrazi psih.pomoc, daj drugu sansu tom vidu pomoci  :Kiss: 

Palcice, rossa tako mi je drago da ste se sredile i pronasle nove momke, pa koliko god oni "trajali"  :Smile:

----------


## zutaminuta

Lili, sama ideja da oprostim me ljuti do besvijesti. On je sad tam gdje treba. Daleko u 3pm. Dopusti da se pozabavim fenomenom teta, kumova i prijatelja koji glumataju dobronamjernost. Nekad je samo zaljubljenost, a nekad si loše osobe hrane ego tako što će drugom zeznut život. Nekad je ljudska greška, a nekad je uporno dugovremeno cimanje, kurenje, salijetanje, pod kojim bi podkleknuo i onaj koji nema disfunkcionalan, otrovan ili narušen odnos. Nekad je sve nevino, a nekad nije.

----------


## zutaminuta

Zar nisi psihopat ako dolaziš nekom na rođendan, u goste, sa skrivenom namjerom da analiziraš situaciju, mjerkaš i gledaš gdje propušta? Tko to radi? Kakvi ljudi?

----------


## spajalica

Zuta tema su djeca i novi partneri njihovih roditelja.
Molim drzite se teme.
Hvala.

----------


## Lili75

Zuta, ja sam prije svega mislila da mu oprostis radi sebe ne radi njega. Ti ces se tad osjecat bolje, bez gorčine al jos ti je sve prefrisko, povrijedjena si, razocarana, ljuta, pa tko ne bi bio.

Treba vremena da se takve duboke rane zaliječe. A i psih.pomoc bi bila vise nego dobrodosla. Cuvaj se draga!  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Lili lijepo sam stavila molbu. postala si iza mene. nemojte da pocenm dijeliti ukrase od boja u obliku kartona. to nije namjenjeno bozicnom ugodjaju na forumu.

----------


## Lili75

Uups sorry nisam skuzila.

Dakle, vracamo se na nove partnere (ne stare).

----------


## palčica

Valjda bih još htjela pročitati iskustva drugih oko imanja djece s dva partnera. 
Onako razmišljam, ako djetetov tata planira zbog nove partnerice još jedno dijete, a mama isto napravi s novim (zamislimo da je i on bez djece), je li to djetetu previše noviteta i komplikacija u životu?

----------


## Beti3

Je, ali se prilagode.
U mojoj široj obitelji dobro ide ta opcija: moja djeca, tvoja djeca, naša djeca. Svi se vole međusobno.
Sve ovisi o ljudima.

----------


## Peterlin

> Valjda bih još htjela pročitati iskustva drugih oko imanja djece s dva partnera. 
> Onako razmišljam, ako djetetov tata planira zbog nove partnerice još jedno dijete, a mama isto napravi s novim (zamislimo da je i on bez djece), je li to djetetu previše noviteta i komplikacija u životu?


Sve ovisi o tome kako se odrasli postave... Kao i kod razvoda - nije bitno što vas je snašlo, nego kako ste to riješili. To vrijedi i za odabir novog partnera. Ako odrasli s tim dobro izlaze na kraj, nema razloga da i djeci ne bude dobro. 

Čini mi se da tradicionalna obitelj otac+majka+djeca odavno pripada prošlosti. Ne treba se time opterećivati. Sve što mi trebamo napraviti je da NAMA bude dobro i da smo mirni s našim izborima i odlukama, a onda se to reflektira i na djecu. Dakako, odluke donosimo uzimajući u obzir i potrebe svoje postojeće djece, kao i eventuanu buduću djecu. Slagalica je malo kompliciranija, ali nije nerješiva. Mislim da takva iskustva djeci daju bogatstvo (širinu obitelji) i odličnu podlogu da se i u svojoj odrasloj dobi znaju nositi sa svakakvim situacijama.  

Često je najveći problem nešto banalno - priča kolega kako je njegov brat u potrazi za autom (ima novu partnericu s djecom, a on također djecu s bivšom suprugom) pa ih je dvoje odraslih i četvoro djece. Ne treba im to stalno, ali ako žele svi zajedno nekamo otići, trebaju dovoljno veliko vozilo. Evo, ako je to najveći problem - sjajno...

----------


## rossa

> Valjda bih još htjela pročitati iskustva drugih oko imanja djece s dva partnera. 
> Onako razmišljam, ako djetetov tata planira zbog nove partnerice još jedno dijete, a mama isto napravi s novim (zamislimo da je i on bez djece), je li to djetetu previše noviteta i komplikacija u životu?


To nije nešto što se događa od danas do sutra (uglavnom). Postoji cijelo razdoblje planiranja, a onda i trudnoće u kojem se dijete navikne na novu braću i sestre i u kojem možeš razgovarati s djetetom o tome kako vam se život mijenja.
ali ja to ne gledam kao "novitete i komplikacije" iako ja više neću imati djece, nego jedonstavno život. "Samo mjena stalna jest"
Ja recimo znam da moja žarko želi brata ili sestru (iako bi vjerojatno radije da to bude netko od 12 sa kim se može igrati, nego beba  :Smile:  )
Mislim da je početak svega iskrena i otvorena komunikacija. ako je odnos djeteta i oba roditelja dobar, novo dijete je dobrodošla novina, barem ja tako gledam (dopuštam da sam optimisitična)
Ja bih bila sretna da je moj bivši sretan i s novom partnericom i da zasnuje novu obitelj. Vjerujem da to ne bi ni na koji način umalnjilo njegovu ljubav prema našem djetetu, a dijete bi dobilo novog člana obitelji. Ja sam njoj nekako oduvijek objašnjavala da se ljubav ne dijeli nego množi. Ne postoji fiksna količina ljubavi koju će njen ottac (ili bilo tko) podijeliti na nju i drugo dijete, nego se sa svakim novim članom količina ljubavi povećava jer svatko od nas pruža i prima "novu" ljubav od "novog" člana.

----------


## palčica

Hvala vam! 
Isto mogu reći da je nama dobro kad je i bivšem dobro, ali sam uhvatila sebe u nekom krutom stavu da neću ni partnera ni dijete da vilenjaku ne kompliciran život. A ništa nije baš linearno u životu i iznenade nas stvari. U međuvremenu se desilo da on sada silno želi da ja imam nekog. Slažem se, sretni i posloženi bivši supužnici mogu lijepo funkcionirati i imati sretno dijete. Nakon manje ili više truda.

----------


## rossa

> Hvala vam! 
> Isto mogu reći da je nama dobro kad je i bivšem dobro, ali sam uhvatila sebe u nekom krutom stavu da neću ni partnera ni dijete da vilenjaku ne kompliciran život. A ništa nije baš linearno u životu i iznenade nas stvari. U međuvremenu se desilo da on sada silno želi da ja imam nekog. Slažem se, sretni i posloženi bivši supužnici mogu lijepo funkcionirati i imati sretno dijete. Nakon manje ili više truda.


lijepo od njega da ti želi nekog, ali najvažnije je ono što ti želiš. Možda još nisi spremna. Nemoj zatvoriti ta vrata. Kad budeš spremna na to nećeš više razmišljati o tome kao o komplikaciji.

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala vam! 
> Isto mogu reći da je nama dobro kad je i bivšem dobro, ali sam *uhvatila sebe u nekom krutom stavu da neću ni partnera ni dijete da vilenjaku ne kompliciran život.* A ništa nije baš linearno u životu i iznenade nas stvari. U međuvremenu se desilo da on sada silno želi da ja imam nekog. Slažem se, sretni i posloženi bivši supužnici mogu lijepo funkcionirati i imati sretno dijete. Nakon manje ili više truda.


Ja sam protivnik takve vrste žrtvovanja... Mislim, može rastavljani roditelj ostati sam nakon raspada te veze - to je ravnopravan izbor kao i svaki drugi, ali to mora odlučiti zbog sebe, ali ne zato da djetetu ne komplicira život. Nije dobro da se dijete kasnije u životu osjeti odgovornim za roditeljske odluke, kakve god one bile. Mi smo odgovorni za vlastitu sreću (bez obzira znači li to novog partnera ili ne, ali moramo se ostvariti kao ljudi). To je najbolji primjer koji možemo dati djeci, bez obzira na sve ostale okolnosti. 

Bez brige, na dobrom si putu i znat ćeš sve riješiti kako treba.

----------


## malena beba

palcice, sad sam se sjetila jednog mog prijatelja koji mi je rekao da je on izgubio tatu kao mali i mama je radila sve da njima ugodi a oni su samo zeljeli da ona bude sretna... bilo im je jako zao sto nije nasla novog partnera.

----------


## palčica

Ma naravno, slažem se s vama. Nego valjda se ni u najluđim snovima ne zamisliš u životu u takvoj situaciji. Odgajam ga bez bremena mame žrtve, patnice, vidi da sam ispunjena i sretna, da ulažem u sebe, obrazujem se, odlazim na putovanja, izlete, treninge, imam svoje hobije, izlazim. Neće mi biti ni problem obznaniti vezu, čisto razmišljam o situaciji s dodatnom braćom, sestrama.

----------


## malena beba

Neman savjeta za to  :Grin: 
Ja sam sigurna da ja necu imat vise djece  :Grin:

----------


## Argente

Palčice, ja imam dvoje djece s dva različita partnera, a i moj ex ima curu s djetetom iz prvog braka. Moj 1. sin znači ima starijeg i mlađeg brata i obožava ih obojicu. Ne zbunjuje ga to baš nešto. Dapače, htio bi još braće i sestara  :Smile:  Njemu je bitno da se ima s kim igrati, da su svi dobri prema njemu, i the more, the merrier.
Ali mi smo se rastali kad je on bio jako mali, to je njegov život praktički oduvijek.

----------


## palčica

Odlično, hvala na dijeljenju pozitivne priče.

----------


## Tanči

Nemam osobno iskustvo, ali vjerujem da je sve moguće i izvedivo.
I ja sam uvijek za ljubav pa ako dođe i beba, sreća je još i veća.

----------


## Kosjenka

> Ma naravno, slažem se s vama. Nego valjda se ni u najluđim snovima ne zamisliš u životu u takvoj situaciji. Odgajam ga bez bremena mame žrtve, patnice, vidi da sam ispunjena i sretna, da ulažem u sebe, obrazujem se, odlazim na putovanja, izlete, treninge, imam svoje hobije, izlazim. Neće mi biti ni problem obznaniti vezu, čisto razmišljam o situaciji s dodatnom braćom, sestrama.


Inače ne volim majke patnice, kraljice koje god. No u zadnje vrijeme sve mi se više ljudi, odraslih ljudi obraća sa pričama samohranih majki koje su se toliko žrtvi koje su se toliko žrtvovale za njih, podigli ih na noge same u ne znam jadu i siromaštvu. Kao da jada i siromaštva nema i ako su roditelji skupa...
Možda ja sad samo više primjećujem takve priče. 
Definitivno se moram izboriti za status mame, samo mame, bez žrtve i patnice, u nekom novom normalnom...
Jer normalno mi je da roditelj stavlja svoju djecu ispred sebe, a opet samo sretan i ispunjen roditelj može biti dobar roditelj...
Inače Palčice imam u okolini predivne priče sa moje i tvoje, pa i naše koje je bilo neplanirano i bilo pravi blagoslov. 
To moje i tvoje imaju puno iskreniji bratsko/sestrinski odnos nego neki ljudi sa svojim krvnim srodnicima, mislim da "naše" može samo pojačati ljubav i nekakve obiteljske spone...

----------


## palčica

Super, Kosjenka! 
To sam si isti dan kad sam ostala solo rekla, neću djetetu staviti breme mame patnice na leđa, nikada. Nek me pamti kao nekog tko se objeručke lovio u koštac sa svime što život nosi. Ali da, ljudi vole žaliti druge da umanje svoje nesreće. Dio folklora.

----------


## Kosjenka

Ovo što sam se u zadnje vrijeme naslušala je nasljeđe, dakle djeca uzvisuju svoju majku kako se patila, kako se ona mučila. Da kada je  majka oboljela, nikakav dom mi smo majku sami zbrinuli...
 Mislim, sigurno da je svaku patnju ako se dvoje slažu lakše podnijeti, ali opet imati partnera ne znači da si zaštićen od problema i da se roditeljstvo odrađuje bez muke.

----------


## filac

Da .

To i ja imam samo moj je mlađi. I skužio je da tata sve rijeđe zove, pita , interesira se...
Nikada mu nisam ništa ružno rekla o ocu niti ne namjeravam, djeca su jako pametna, sama skuže sve , a i vidi okolinu u kojoj odrasta gdje otac nije prisutan, uopće.
I prepostavljam da če kada i ako upoznam nekoga novog više prigliti nego svog oca, jer se bliskost stvara dodirom i prisutstvom, djeljenju uspomena.
A njegov tata jednostavno nije prisutan, osim virtualno, ali mom sinu več s 4 godine sve manje i za to pokazuje interes , jer već shvaća da mu nije zanimljivo svake srijede s njime voditi neke razgovore na telefonu, pa je na moje zaprepaštenje, a i iznenađenje rekao tati nebih više pričao s tobom, neda mi se :Shock: 

Onda shvatiš koliko su pametni. Ljubav je vrijeme, dosjednost, bliskost i prisutnost. On vidi koliko se svi mi dajemo u njegov odgoj, koju energiju ulažemo, a i trud , a oca vidi ako ga vidi jednom godišnje na tjedan dana , tak da pametne su to male glavice, shvate oni sve sami  :Heart:

----------


## SexySpru

Ja nemam baš neko pozitivno iskustvo pa da ga podijelim. Možda bi priča trebala počet iz vremena kada je moj sadašnji partner bio još u braku, ali preskočit ću taj dio i reć samo da su napravili klasičnu grešku "spašavanja braka bebom" koji naravno nije uspio, a onda sam ja bila ta koja je njega "otela" iz savršenog braka. 

Pa da krenemo. Dakle ja i moj partner sada smo već 5-6 godina skupa on ima dijete (9g.) iz prvog braka. Jako ružan razvod, do te mjere da ga dan danas još maltretira porukama, bio na policiji, na socijalnom, niko ništa ne može. Majka djeteta i njena familija uporno "truju" dijete protiv oca i njegove familije i mali je naravno pokupio neke stavove, da ne govorim da je strašno razmažen, kenjkav i sve mu se pusti, a još ga mama zove kad je kod nas i obmanjuje lažima kako će mu kupiti i ovo i ono i ...uglavnom ružno sve skupa. 

S naše strane nikada ništa ružno o mami nije čuo, mada bi mu ja svašta rekla, ali eto dovoljno sam pametna da znam da ću time samo djetetu naštetiti. E sad naš odnos, to je priča za sebe. Iz svega gore navedenog, mogu reći da sam puna gorčine prema toj ženi, a s obzirom da i to djete ima ispade, na žalost ne svojom voljom, već ispranim mozgom, ja nemam odnos s tim djetetom kakav bi trebala imati s obzirom na mog partnera i njegovo nastojanje da "MI" budemo obitelj. Iako je to nemoguće jer majka djeteta ne dopušta da ga vidi više od jednom tjedno i svaki drugi vikend. 

Ima dana kada nam je dobro, ali meni je većinom grop u grlu, to dijete me nervira, nervira me njegovo ponašanje i mrzim se zbog toga znam da dijete nije krivo, ali ja se ne mogu riještiti tog osjećaja u sebi. Znam da kažu da te obično nerviraju stvari na drugima koje te nerviraju i kod sebe, ali stvarno nisam još našla neko rješenje za to sve skupa.

Pa eto ako ima neko rješenje, ja ću rado poslušati  :Smile:  ovo je moje iskustvo koje još traje ne znam do kad, jer meni je sve teže nositi se s tim i naša je veza počela patiti radi toga svega skupa, a kako kažu malo dijete mali problem, veliko dijete veliki problem, teško da će ići na bolje.

----------


## Kaae

Rjesenje je prihvacanje partnerovog djeteta ili trazenje novog partnera jer mi se nekako cini da partner nece prestati vidjati dijete kako bi tebi bilo bolje. 

Sto se odnosa majke i djeteta tice, tu ne mozes nista pa je bolje fokusirati se na tvoj odnos s djetetom jer tu drzis konce u svojim rukama. 

Mozete biti obitelj i ako se vidjate jednom tjedno i svaki drugi vikend. Bitan je samo trud. (Ako majka ne dopusta vidjanje, onda otac vjerojatno ima pravo to i prijaviti. Ako su se tako dogovorili, onda to opet nije tvoj problem.)

----------


## tangerina

sexyspru, teško ćeš izgraditi odnos s djetetom ako te ono nervira, djeca su jako dobra da osjete takve stvari
Znam da ti okolnosti ne idu na ruku i da su jako izazovne, ali njegovu mamu i tu cijelu situaciju ne možeš promijeniti, jedino što možeš je raditi na sebi, što vidim da si već i radila kad tražiš u sebi razlog zašto to toliko nervira. 
Iako nije istina da nas nervira kod drugih samo ono što nas nervira kod nas, to je jedan mogući uzrok, drugi je da možda drugi imaju ponašanja koja su jednostavno iritantna, npr ako dijete tuče, baca i razbija stvari svaki put kad nije po njegovom - to većini ljudi ide na živce.

Možda ti više pomogne da u sebi razmisliš o tome kakvo je sve to dijete, i ima li neke osobine koje su ti i simpatične ili se s njima možeš poistovjetiti i da veći fokus stavljaš na to. Ima li neke interese koji su vam možda zajednički? I onda se na to uvijek hvataš, da pokušate slagat te male ugodne trenutke, koji će se akumulirat kroz vrijeme i pomoć igraditi odnos.

----------


## Nirvana35

Pozdrav svima.. Da ispricam svoju situaciju pa da cujem koju pametnu jer i sama sam vec jadna i luda od svega. 7 godina sam sa uskoro bivsim muzem. 4 godine trpim psihicko zlostavljanje. Trazila sam rastavu i bilo je natezanja na socijalu i svakakvih drama, ali sad cekam samo iduci tjedan da potpisemo i da se rijesim muke. Imamo sunce od 4 i pol godine. Koje on i njegova mama manipuliraju protiv mene. Maleni mi je znao reci grozne stvari tipa da ga bar nisam ja rodila nego neka druga, da ga je tata rodio kroz guzicu i ima puno takvih stvari. Doticni se svima predstavlja kao divan i krasan, a ja sam losa mama, zena, on sve radi, ja nista. Napominjem da zadnju godinu i pol zivimo doslovno kao cimeri, jer mi se zgadio uvredama i postupcima, zaplasio me da mi nece dat malenog. Uzas. Prosle godine sam nasla posao u drugom gradu, sad sam nasla i stan. Kako sada djetetu objasniti ista, s obzirom da on ne zeli kao roditelj sjesti i da popricamo lijepo s njim, tvrdi da sam ja sve zakuhala pa nek i sama obavljam sve. A drugi partner.. Uletio mi je u zivot andjeo, kad mi je bilo prestrasno. Cijelo vrijeme me slusa, podrzava. Sve prihvaca. Pomaze. Prije mjesec dana sam saznala da imam benigni tumor na mozgu, uz ostala sranja ne mogu vise imati djece. Uz mene je 100%,sta god da treba, van ce me odvesti ako treba operirati. Nije da trcim u nesto novo, i strah me i sretna sam sto imam nekoga. Samo se bojim kako ce mi maleni sve to proci..

----------

